# 2015/16 Barclays Premier League Prediction Contest



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*CGS forgets to close the bracket on a bracket mentioning fuck ups. Classic.

Here to defend my top 3 trophy :frankie*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*
Manchester United Vs Spurs
Bournemouth Vs Aston Villa
Everton Vs Watford
Leicester Vs Sunderland
Norwich Vs Crystal Palace
Chelsea Vs Swansea
Arsenal Vs West Ham
Newcastle Vs Southampton
Stoke Vs Liverpool
West Brom Vs Manchester City
​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i predict cgs to have a mental breakdown after being told he's adopted


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *CGS forgets to close the bracket on a bracket mentioning fuck ups. Classic.
> *












Inb4 Kiz goes out in September again. 

Also Inb4 DA and DAT EMAIL :moyes1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure that's not how this game works.

(unless the concept has changed this year in which case I sincerely apologise)*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Private Message whatever :side:. 

He legit sent me one PM with all 38 gameweek predicted during the first week last year :lol. I fully expect him to do the same (although it is a pain and clearly fucks him up eventually)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:mark:

Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 3-0 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-0 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
Stoke 0-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Out.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester United 2-0 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 1-2 Sunderland
Norwich 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-0 Swansea
Arsenal 4-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Just made a major counting fuck up in one of the other fitba threads. I guess it's only fitting that I noticed this thread is here :brodgers

Signing up after taking a hiatus last season. However, this time I'm probably going to predict the scores I don't want to happen, so I end up winning either way :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 3-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 1-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CGS said:


> Inb4 Kiz goes out in September again.
> 
> Also Inb4 DA and DAT EMAIL :moyes1


i went out cos i got bored and stopped playing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Private Message whatever :side:.
> 
> He legit sent me one PM with all 38 gameweek predicted during the first week last year :lol. I fully expect him to do the same (although it is a pain and clearly fucks him up eventually)


*That was @ Kiz not you.

Start as we mean to go on and all that.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i think i won't take part in this one so top 1 spot is up for grabs guys


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 1

*Man Utd* 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-0 Aston Villa
*Everton* 2-0 Watford
*Leicester* 2-1 Sunderland
Norwich 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 3-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 *Southampton*
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-1 *Man City*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 1

Man Utd 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Sunderland
Norwich 1-3 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 2-3 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-1 Man City


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Spurs
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Everton* 2-0 Watford
*Leicester* 2-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 *Southampton*
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 3-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

All right I'm going to try to not forget this thing exists this year, unlike the last two. I don't suppose I could get mentioned every time a new gameweek is posted? :lol 

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Everton* 2-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Manchester United 2-0 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 3-1 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds like fun, I'll give it a go.

Manchester United 2-0 Tottenham Hotspurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Sunderland
Norwich 2-3 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 4-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-0 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Manchester United* 2 Spurs 0
*Bournemouth* 1 Aston Villa 0
*Everton* 1 Watford 0
Leicester 1 Sunderland 1
Norwich 0 Crystal Palace 0
*Chelsea* 3 Swansea 1
*Arsenal *3 West Ham 0
Newcastle 0 *Southampton* 2
Stoke 1 *Liverpool* 2
West Brom 0 *Manchester City *3


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Is there a statistic for ex-winners I should be worried about?

Manchester United 1-0 Tottenham Hotspurs
Bournemouth 2-2 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Spurs
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Everton* 3-1 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
*Stoke* 1-0 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
*Bournemouth *2-1 Aston Villa
*Everton* 2-1 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea *2-0 Swansea
*Arsenal *3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 *Southampton*
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 2 Vs Spurs 0
Bournemouth 2 Vs Aston Villa 0
Everton 2 Vs Watford 2
Leicester 0 Vs Sunderland 1
Norwich 1 Vs Crystal Palace 2
Chelsea 1 Vs Swansea 0
Arsenal 3 Vs West Ham 1
Newcastle 1 Vs Southampton 2
Stoke 1 Vs Liverpool 1
West Brom 0 Vs Manchester City 1


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Manchester United Vs Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth Vs Aston Villa 1-1
Everton Vs Watford 2-1
Leicester Vs Sunderland 1-1
Norwich Vs Crystal Palace 1-1
Chelsea Vs Swansea 2-0
Arsenal Vs West Ham 2-1
Newcastle Vs Southampton 1-1
Stoke Vs Liverpool 2-1
West Brom Vs Manchester City 1-2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
*Everton* 2-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 1-0 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 *Southampton*
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 2-0 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Aston Villa
Everton 3-1 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

CGS said:


> Private Message whatever :side:.
> 
> He legit sent me one PM with all 38 gameweek predicted during the first week last year :lol. I fully expect him to do the same (although it is a pain and clearly fucks him up eventually)


I think that was just before his dramatic pre-announced hiatus which lasted 3 days in the end. :hesk2 :curbishley


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Did it last season too :mj

However

Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Everton* 3-1 Watford
*Leicester* 2-1 Sunderland
*Norwich* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 *Southampton*
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
*Everton *2-0 Watford
*Leicester* 1-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Arsenal *2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 1-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 Southampton
Stoke 0-0 Liverpool
West Brom 1-4 Manchester City


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-3 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Stoke 0-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 1_
*Manchester United* 2-1 Spurs
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-2 Watford
*Leicester* 3-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 1-0 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 *Southampton*
Stoke 2-3 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Man Utd 2-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-3 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-5 Man City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manchester United 3-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 1-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Everton* 2-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1* Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 *Southampton*
Stoke 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
*Everton *1-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea *2-1 Swansea
*Arsenal *4-2 West Ham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 *Liverpool*
West Brom 1-4 *Manchester City*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 3-0 Watford
Leicester 1-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 4-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 3-0 Aston Villa
Everton 1-1 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Arsenal 4-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Manchester United 2-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 3-0 Aston Villa
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 2-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Arsenal 4-0 West Ham
Newcastle 2-3 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester United 1-0 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Aston Villa
Everton 4-0 Watford
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-3 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 1-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-0 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gameweek 1
Manchester United 2-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-0 Aston Villa
Everton 3-0 Watford
Leicester 1-2 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just seen this thread now.

Manchester United 1-0 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Aston Villa
Everton 3-1 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Norwich 0-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Top of the league ahead of @Desecrated via the alphabet rule right now.
@CGS bigron) needs to get his shit together and update the table so I can print it off and put it on my fridge. This may not last...


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Manchester United 2-0 Tottenham
Bournemouth 0-1 Aston Villa 
Everton 2-0 Watford 
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace 
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea 
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham 
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton 
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool 
West Brom 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude united just won 1-0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> Top of the league ahead of @Desecrated via the alphabet rule right now.
> 
> @CGS bigron) needs to get his shit together and update the table so I can print it off and put it on my fridge. This may not last...


Surprised you didn't make a joke about how I could still manage to botch that :bigron

Also :lmao Fanjawi


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The 3 points that I wanted the least :mj2 wish I could trade them for real prem points.

Am I still top? :side:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Sounds like fun, I'll give it a go.
> 
> Manchester United 2-0 Tottenham Hotspurs
> Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
> ...


Chelsea, Arsenal and City you bastards better not let me down :side:


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u wot m80


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

I got 9 points, good enough.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

8 actually


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WHERE'S DAT RESULTS LIST AT?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Here they are :hb



Spoiler: Andre's FIVE MINUTES OF FAME






> Andre	3
> Desecrated	3
> 
> Renegade	1
> ...






Now onto the serious business 

*Gameweek 1 Results & Table *​


> Renegade	9
> 
> CGS	8
> Fanjawi	8
> ...


Meh start to the campaign for most people 

@AndreShame you couldn't maintain the top position. But at least you've had your moment in the limelight :hb

@Desecrated No there isn't a stat for past winners i'm afraid. Just try not to follow in @Destiny footstep's and put up a fight pls :brodgers

Finally a special shoutout to @Fanjwai who predicted the Manchester United/Spurs scoreline AFTER the match was over...and still predicted the wrong scoreline. A true CGS moment for the history books people :toast

Btw just so everyone knows Villa/Manchester United is on *FRIDAY NIGHT*. Just so you can all get your predictions in on time. 

*Gameweek 2
*

Aston Villa Vs Manchester United
Southampton Vs Everton
Spurs Vs Stoke
Sunderland Vs Norwich
Swansea Vs Newcastle
Watford Vs West Brom
West Ham Vs Leicester
Crystal Palace Vs Arsenal
Manchester City Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool Vs Bournemouth​


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Aston Villa 1 - 2 Manchester United
Southampton 1 - 0 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vader said:


> Gameweek 1
> Manchester United 3-1 Spurs
> Bournemouth 2-0 Aston Villa
> Everton 2-1 Watford
> ...


4 points not 3

United, Palace, Liverpool wins and the Chelsea draw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1 - 2 Manchester United
Southampton 2 - 0 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Norwich
Swansea 3-2 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aston Villa 1 Vs Manchester United 2
Southampton 2 Vs Everton 1
Spurs 2 Vs Stoke 0
Sunderland 1 Vs Norwich 2
Swansea 3 Vs Newcastle 1
Watford 1 Vs West Brom 1
West Ham 2 Vs Leicester 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Manchester City 2 Vs Chelsea 2 *Double Points*
Liverpool 3 Vs Bournemouth 1


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 1-0 Everton
*Spurs* 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-1 *West Brom*
*West Ham* 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester United*
Southampton 1-1 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
*Swansea *2-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-1 *West Brom*
*West Ham* 3-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Vader said:


> 4 points not 3
> 
> United, Palace, Liverpool wins and the Chelsea draw.


*#timeswhenCGScan'tcount*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Aston Villa 0-3 Man United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Tottenham 2-2 Stoke 
Sunderland 0-2 Norwich
Swansea 3-2 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *double points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 1 Vs Manchester United 2
Southampton 2 Vs Everton 2
Spurs 0 Vs Stoke 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Norwich 2
Swansea 3 Vs Newcastle 2
Watford 1 Vs West Brom 0
West Ham 2 Vs Leicester 1
Crystal Palace 2 Vs Arsenal 1
Manchester City 1 Vs Chelsea 1 *Double Points*
Liverpool 3 Vs Bournemouth 1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aston Villa 1 Vs Manchester United 3
Southampton 2 Vs Everton 0
Spurs 1 Vs Stoke 0
Sunderland 1 Vs Norwich 1
Swansea 2 Vs Newcastle 1
Watford 1 Vs West Brom 2
West Ham 2 Vs Leicester 1
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Manchester City 2 Vs Chelsea 1 *Double Points*
Liverpool 3 Vs Bournemouth 1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-*3 Manchester United*
*Southampton 2-1 Everton*
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-*2 Norwich*
*Swansea 2*-0 Newcastle
*Watford 2*-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Arsenal
*Manchester City 2*-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool 3*-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-3 *Manchester United* 
*Southampton* 2-0 Everton 
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke 
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich 
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle 
Watford 1-1 West Brom 
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester 
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal* 
*Manchester City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-0 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 *Norwich*
*Swansea* 3-1 Newcastle
*Watford* 1-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> Finally a special shoutout to @Fanjwai who predicted the Manchester United/Spurs scoreline AFTER the match was over...and still predicted the wrong scoreline. A true CGS moment for the history books people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you


*Gameweek 2
*

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Aston Villa 0 *Manchester United* 2
*Southampton* 2 Everton 1
*Spurs* 1 Stoke 0
Sunderland 1 *Norwich *2
Swansea 0 Newcastle 0
*Watford* 1 West Brom 0
West Ham 1 *Leicester* 3
Crystal Palace 1 *Arsenal* 2
Manchester City 1 Chelsea 1 *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 4 Bournemouth 0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *#timeswhenCGScan'tcount*


:moyes1

I'll change it Vader

Aston Villa 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1* Norwich*
*Swansea *2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-2 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aston Villa 2-1 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Norwich
Swansea 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 4-0 Bournemouth


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Bournemouth


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-0 Everton
Spurs 2-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 *Norwich*
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 *West Brom*
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Bournemouth


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton
*Spurs* 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 3-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Missed the first week. Whatever...

Aston Villa 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Southampton 2*-1 Everton
*Spurs 2*-1 Stoke
*Sunderland 1-1 Norwich*
Swansea 1-*2 Newcastle*
Watford 0-*1 West Brom*
*West Ham 3*-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Manchester City 2*-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool 4*-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester United
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 3-1 Newcastle
*Watford* 2-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City *1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool *3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester United*
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 0-1 *Stoke*
Sunderland 0-1 *Norwich*
*Swansea* 3-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-0 Everton
*Spurs* 4-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-3 *Newcastle*
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 0-2 *Chelsea *
*Liverpool* 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-1 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Here are my predictions.

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well at least I am not bottom:

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Here are my predictions.
> 
> Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
> Southampton 2-0 Everton
> ...


Wait just a sec. I missed out on gameweek one. I can still get in on this, yes?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hurrah for remembering this one hour before the first match starts.

Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-1 West Brom
West Ham 3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 2_
Aston Villa 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Southampton* 2-0 Everton
*Spurs* 3-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
*Watford* 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-3 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 0-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Wait just a sec. I missed out on gameweek one. I can still get in on this, yes?


Yeah you're good.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

depay sucks


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-1 Manchester United side
Southampton 3 - 1 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-4 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So many people predicted a Southampton victory :side:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

DAMMIT, if Benteke scored the second one...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Am I bottom yet? :side:


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

2 Rounds. 
8 Points each.

Looking good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

AHEM CGS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Question my timekeeping again and I'll deduct points from you :side: 

It's all done anyway just didn't have time to make the post last night. Shall be done when I get in


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 2 Results*​


> CGS	12
> 
> Demon Hunter	11
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> CGS	20
> 
> Demon Hunter	17
> 
> ...


Top of the league bitches!!! :toast

Decent set of scores this week all around. Pretty sure no one predicted an Everton win (maybe one person did) which is pretty funny. 

Here's hoping the next gameweek goes just as well. 

*Gameweek 3*
Manchester United Vs Newcastle
Crystal Palace Vs Aston Villa
Leicester Vs Spurs
Norwich Vs Stoke
Sunderland Vs Swansea
West Ham Vs Bournemouth
West Brom Vs Chelsea
Everton Vs Manchester City
Watford Vs Southampton
Arsenal Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Swansea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 1-2 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 0-2 Spurs
Norwich 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Watford 0-2 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Swansea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 2-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester United 3-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham 
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-3 Swansea 
West Ham 3-0 Bournemouth 
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 0-2 Man City
Watford 1-3 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 3
*Manchester United* 2-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 0-1 *Stoke*
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 *Southampton*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
Watford 1-2 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Swansea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 1-2 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Manchester United 1 Vs Newcastle 0
Crystal Palace 3 Vs Aston Villa 1
Leicester 1 Vs Spurs 1
Norwich 1 Vs Stoke 2
Sunderland 0 Vs Swansea 2
West Ham 2 Vs Bournemouth 2
West Brom 0 Vs Chelsea 1
Everton 1 Vs Manchester City 3
Watford 2 Vs Southampton 2
Arsenal 1 Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Manchester United 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 0-2 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Gameweek 3 predictions*

hmm...

Manchester United 3-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-0 Spurs
Norwich 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*

*EDIT*:- I have a query. Is the 7th gameweek included in the points score as well? Or will it be until the 7th gameweek?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cliffy B said:


> Spurs 1-1 Stoke
> Sunderland 1-2 Norwich
> Swansea 3-0 Newcastle
> Manchester City 3-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
> Liverpool 4-0 Bournemouth


Is that not 10pts instead of 6 ? :surprise:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

CGS said:


> Decent set of scores this week all around. Pretty sure no one predicted an Everton win (maybe one person did) *which is pretty funny.*


Yup.

My gut feeling was 3-0 in favor of Everton, believe it or not. I went for a Southampton victory after seeing the lack of pro-Everton predictions. :side:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester United 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham 
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Swansea 
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Man City
Watford 2-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a hard time believing CGS is really on top, knowing that a) he could be cheating b) even if he's not cheating intentionally, he's probably wrong.

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 0-3 Tottenham
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Swansea
West Ham 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Man City
Watford 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Tottenham
Norwich 1-2 *Stoke*
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-2 *Man City*
Watford 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Tottenham
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Man City
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2* Stoke*
Sunderland 1-3 *Swansea*
*West Ham *1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2* Chelsea*
Everton 1-2* Manchester City*
Watford 2-3 *Southampton*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Manchester United 2* Newcastle 0
*Crystal Palace 2 *Aston Villa 1
Leicester 1 Spurs 1
Norwich 1 Stoke 1
Sunderland 0 *Swansea 3*
*West Ham 2* Bournemouth 0
West Brom 1 *Chelsea 3*
Everton 2 Manchester City 2
Watford 0 *Southampton 1*
*Arsenal 3* Liverpool 1 *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Swansea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester United 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace.2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-2.Stoke
Sunderland 0-3.Swansea
West Ham.1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2.Chelsea
Everton 1-3.Manchester City
Watford 0-1.Southampton
Arsenal.2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester United* 3-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 *Swansea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Watford 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 0-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 3-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I got 12 points not 11, CGS or maybe I can't count either. :side:

*Manchester United* 3-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 *Spurs*
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 *Swansea*
*West Ham* 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Watford 1-2 *Southampton*
*Arsenal *3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Manchester United 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Triple Points*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@CGS, would you like an adult to take over the week to week duties of running this game?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 *Stoke*
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 *Manchester City*
Watford 1-2 *Southampton*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
Watford 1-2 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Manchester United 2-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-2 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Swansea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Manchester City
Watford 0-3 Southampton
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
West Ham 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 3_
*Manchester United* 2-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 *Spurs*
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Watford* 1-0 Southampton
*Arsenal* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 3

*Manchester United* 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Leicester 1-3 *Spurs*
Norwich 0-2 *Stoke*
Sunderland 1-2 *Swansea*
*West Ham* 3-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Manchester United 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Norwich 2-3 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-2 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace *2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-3* Spurs*
Norwich 2-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-4 *Swansea*
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Watford* 1-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Manchester United 2*-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa*
Leicester 1-*2 Spurs*
Norwich 1-*2 Stoke*
Sunderland 0-*3 Swansea*
*West Ham 2*-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-*2 Chelsea*
Everton 0-*3 Manchester City*
Watford 0-*2 Southampton*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Manchester United 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Norwich 0-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Man City
Watford 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *double points* plz let me be wrong about this :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 0-1 Spurs
Norwich 2-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom Vs Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester United 3-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Swansea
West Ham 2-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-0 Chelsea
Everton 2-3 Manchester City
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
> Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
> Leicester 0-1 Spurs
> Norwich 2-2 Stoke
> ...


:ti Classic CGS (don't be a cheeky cunt and claim you were going to predict that one later)


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 0-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Swansea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Watford 1-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it too late for me to join this? I know I missed two weeks, but I never played this game and I think it would be fun. Would suck to wait whole year for the next season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Punkhead Nah, go ahead and sign up. Fighting an uphill battle already though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Andre said:


> :ti Classic CGS (don't be a cheeky cunt and claim you were going to predict that one later)


*I need to archive all these posts to look over at the end of the season.*


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Manchester United 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-3 Spurs
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Watford 1-3 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Andre said:


> @Punkhead Nah, go ahead and sign up. Fighting an uphill battle already though.


Cool. Where and how do I sign up?

Also, I PM'ed CGS earlier and asked him, but he hasn't replied. I also sent him my picks for this week.

And when is the deadline for picks? The first match has already started and people are still submitting them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Punkhead Just copy and paste the fixtures for this week and put the scores in you're predicting. Post it in this thread. If you're quick you can do the Man U vs Newcastle game, as it has just kicked off and no one has scored yet.

CGS slacking :no:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyway, so here are my picks:

*Manchester United* 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
*Norwich* 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
*West Ham* 3-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 2-3 *Manchester City*
Watford 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*

And proof that I made them before the first game:



Spoiler: p


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Manchester United 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-3 Swansea
West Ham 3-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Marty said:


> Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
> Leicester 1-2 Spurs
> Norwich 0-1 Stoke
> Sunderland 0-3 Swansea
> ...


Fixed your post there, Marty


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:bigron I preferred it last season when you wasn't around @Andre. Didn't have to deal with all this FUCKING BULLSHIT from you 

@Punkhead apologies for not replying at the time, I've been out all morning and the one time I was able to use my phone my connection was dogshit. Just about managed to do my own predictions from my phone (hence the missed scoreline :side. I was gonna try reply quick and tell you to go ahead and predict then I saw you sent me your predictions anyway so thought i'd just message you when I got back in to let you know you was cool. 

Anyway just for Andre's comfort my Brom/Chelsea prediction is 0-1. Happy now? :bigron


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Only if it's an incorrect prediction :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Fixed your post there, Marty


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I didnt predict any draws can we start the competition over


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Called those two 1-1 draws :dance


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> Only if it's an incorrect prediction :brodgers


Cunt :bigron



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> *Gameweek 3 predictions*
> 
> hmm...
> 
> ...


The 7th gameweek is included in this round of games 



CamillePunk said:


> I didnt predict any draws can we start the competition over


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I sure as hell didn't see Bournemouth winning in that fashion, good job.



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
> Everton 1-3 Manchester City
> Watford 1-1 Southampton
> Arsenal 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*


If these do not happen I think I will be going for a zero this week.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I've got 8 points so far and there's still tomorrow's game left. Is this good?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If my calculations are correct, that's 10 points for me this weekend, thank you very much. Arsenal 2-0 Liverpool tomorrow and I'll be laughing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

2 points so far :lmao


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

why didnt they give me more time to post this  im pretty much quitting from the contest since well, i missed out on a whole gameweek and i guess im gonna lose


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fanjawi said:


> why didnt they give me more time to post this  im pretty much quitting from the contest since well, i missed out on a whole gameweek and i guess im gonna lose


A guy just signed up and missed the first two weeks.

A few people (including me) have fuck all points this week.

Grow up or get back in the bin.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> A guy just signed up and missed the first two weeks.
> 
> A few people (including me) have fuck all points this week.
> 
> Grow up or get back in the bin.


yeah but i would have done so well if i coulda


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

damn i forgot all about this thread can i join too?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fanjawi said:


> yeah but i would have done so well if i coulda


You shouldn't have been a naughty boy then :shrug


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Doubled my score :dance


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Punkhead said:


> Well, I've got 8 points so far and there's still tomorrow's game left. Is this good?


I have 1 point this week. So, yes. That is very good.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> Well, I've got 8 points so far and there's still tomorrow's game left. Is this good?


Noooo :side:

Lol Fanjawi. Couldn't have said it better myself Andre 

And yeah you're good Redd Foxx


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fanjawi said:


> why didnt they give me more time to post this  im pretty much quitting from the contest since well, i missed out on a whole gameweek and i guess im gonna lose


You can afford to miss out one game week, you've still got more points that quite a lot of guys. Just get on with it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol. I missed the entire first week. Got 8 in game week 2 which was above some others that didn't miss the first week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal let me down :no:

10 points this week though (if my calculations are correct), happy enough with that as I've nearly doubled my points tally.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 3 Results*​


> Mr. Fusion	10
> BMFozzy	10
> Seabs	10
> Green Light	10
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	28
> 
> TheFlyingGoat	26
> 
> ...


Wooo still 1st (suck it Bulk) :toast 

Decent first outing for Punkhead too. Apologies once again for the late replies. 

Also let's hope for a CGS free week so Andre can get off my back for a week :bigron

*Gameweek 4*
Newcastle Vs Arsenal
Aston Villa Vs Sunderland
Bournemouth Vs Leicester
Chelsea Vs Crystal Palace
Liverpool Vs West Ham
Manchester City Vs Watford
Stoke Vs West Brom
Spurs Vs Everton
Southampton Vs Norwich
Swansea Vs Manchester United​


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Newcastle 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 3-0 Watford
*Stoke* 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-0 Manchester United


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@CGS If I was on your back I would have at least been able to whisper in your ear and warn you about all your fuck ups before you posted.

Amazed that three people did worse than me this week. Actually four if you include the Bin Monster :brodgers


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-3 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-2 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Gameweek 4*
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 2-2 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

6 points off the top of the league spot bama4


I got a bad feeling that this set of results is really gonna cost me :side:, better take my time.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Palace
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Man City 4-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 West Brom 
Spurs 1-2 Everton
Soton 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-0 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 2-2 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 3-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 4
Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 0-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 *Everton*
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Manchester United


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-0 Leicester 
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 3-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-3 Man United

Not feeling confident this week :side:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 *Leicester*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 1-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-1 *Norwich*
Swansea 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 4
Newcastle 0 Vs Arsenal 1
Aston Villa 3 Vs Sunderland 1 
Bournemouth 2 Vs Leicester 2
Chelsea 2 Vs Crystal Palace 0
Liverpool 2 Vs West Ham 1
Manchester City 3 Vs Watford 1
Stoke 2 Vs West Brom 0
Spurs 1 Vs Everton 0
Southampton 1 Vs Norwich 0
Swansea 1 Vs Manchester United 2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Newcastle 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *3-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Watford
*Stoke *2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 3-2 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Manchester United

I have nay chance of making to the end again, awful start.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ahead of CamillePunk. Probs going to be the highlight of the season

Gameweek 4
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Newcastle 0-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 0-1 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 5-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-0 Everton
Southampton 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Manchester United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Newcastle 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Watford
*Stoke* 1-0 West Brom
*Spurs* 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Manchester City 5-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-0 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> Ahead of CamillePunk. Probs going to be the highlight of the season
> 
> Gameweek 4
> Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
> ...


Considering I've only been watching fitba for 2 years, that is one sad highlight Fake Roy. :lol


Gameweek 4
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-0 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Newcastle 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 *Leicester*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *2-1 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Watford
*Stoke* 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Newcastle 0-1* Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Sunderland
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *1-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 3-0 Watford
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1Everton
*Southampton* 1-0 Norwich
*Swansea *2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LMAO at all you clueless geeks thinking Arsenal are just gonna walk over us. 

ewcastle 2-0 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Inb4 *ewcastle* side WOAT


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Newcastle 1 *Arsenal* 3
Aston Villa 1 Sunderland 1
Bournemouth 2 *Leicester* 3
*Chelsea* 1 Crystal Palace 0
*Liverpool *2 West Ham 1
*Manchester City* 3 Watford 0
*Stoke *1 West Brom 0
Spurs 1 Everton 1
Southampton 2 Norwich 2
Swansea 1 Manchester United 1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Newcastle 1-2.Arsenal
Aston Villa.1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-3 Leicester
Chelsea.2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool.2-1 West Ham
Manchester City.6-0 Watford
Stoke.1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2.Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 4_
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Leicester
*Chelsea* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Watford
*Stoke* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-2 Everton
*Southampton* 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 4

Newcastle 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 *Leicester*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-1 Watford
*Stoke* 1-0 West Brom
*Spurs* 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *1-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Watford
*Stoke* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-2 Everton
*Southampton* 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Newcastle 0-1 Arsenal
Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Palace
Liverpool 1-0 West Ham
City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 United


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal 
Aston Villa 0-1 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester 
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace 
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham 
Manchester City 4-1 Watford 
Stoke 3-2 West Brom 
Spurs 0-0 Everton 
Southampton 1-0 Norwich 
Swansea 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Newcastle 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-4* Leicester*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester City* 3-0 Watford
Stoke 2-2 West Brom
*Spurs* 2-0 Everton
Southampton 0-1 *Norwich*
*Swansea* 3-1 Manchester United


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Newcastle 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Aston Villa 2*-0 Sunderland
*Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester*
*Chelsea 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool 2*-1 West Ham
*Manchester City 3*-0 Watford
*Stoke 1-1 West Brom*
*Spurs 2*-1 Everton
*Southampton 2*-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-*2 Manchester United*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal* 
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 *Leicester*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Ham
*Manchester City* 5-0 Watford
*Stoke* 1-0 West Brom
*Spurs* 2-2 *Everton*
Southampton 0-1 *Norwich*
*Swansea* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Newcastle 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 3-0 Watford
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-3 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Manchester City 4-0 Watford
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 3-0 Everton
Southampton 2-1Norwich
Swansea 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-0 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Manchester City 5-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 0-0 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^Too late for the 3PM fixtures unless CGS is being really lenient.

EDIT: It has been pointed out to me that you predicted Liverpool to keep a clean sheet after they conceded in the first couple minutes :trips8


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bit late to predict 3-0 Liverpool when West Ham were 1-0 as well...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuck. Forgot.

Spurs 1 - Everton 1
Southampton 2 - Norwich 0
Swansea 1 - Man United 1


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yep, i don't see myself surviving passed september...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like nobody expected Chelsea and Liverpool to lose and West Brom to win.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I've had a nightmare so far, think I've got about 2 points from today's results. Teams still to play, don't let me down!


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so bad at this lol. I don't think I've gotten one scoreline + result correctly in the 4 weeks I've played this game.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I've had a nightmare so far, think I've got about 2 points from today's results. Teams still to play, don't let me down!


Chances of surviving after September following this week seem very slim indeed.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Chances of surviving after September following this week seem very slim indeed.


Not confident about reaching that week 11 barrier if this weeks performance from myself is anything to go by :lol


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank god, at least my Swansea/United prediction was right.

I have mixed feelings about this one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 4*
> Newcastle Vs Arsenal
> Aston Villa Vs Sunderland
> Bournemouth Vs Leicester
> ...





DwayneAustin said:


> *Swansea* 2-1 Manchester United


CGS, I just noticed that you forgot to type that the 4PM SUPER SUNDAY GAME BETWEEN TWO GOOD TEAMS was worth double points

I forgive you

I'm sure it was just a simple mistake on your part and that you'll double all points for this


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

4 points this weekend :tyson


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Been a few shocking scores this week.

Thought my 5 was bad, but quite a few have less :evil


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I meant to say Swansea 2-1 Man U btw so hopefully I get those 3 points

I think we can all agree that the honor system should prevail here


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DwayneAustin said:


> CGS, I just noticed that you forgot to type that the 4PM SUPER SUNDAY GAME BETWEEN TWO GOOD TEAMS was worth double points
> 
> I forgive you
> 
> I'm sure it was just a simple mistake on your part and that you'll double all points for this


I can confirm that it was not a mistake and that I did intend to keep that as a 3 point match.......however this is my game and since it's my game I could do whatever I want so right now i'm making Swansea/United a double point match :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*what the :mase*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> I can confirm that it was not a mistake and that I did intend to keep that as a 3 point match.......however this is my game and since it's my game* I could do whatever I want *so right now i'm making Swansea/United a double point match :brodgers


You've already been doing this for two years, judging by the random made up scores you pull out of your arse most weeks before being corrected. Just another day at the office.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This game ain't fair :mj2


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

I think man utd will win it this season(last season and the season before i predicted correctly)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> You've already been doing this for two years, judging by the random made up scores you pull out of your arse most weeks before being corrected. Just another day at the office.


:draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're just joking when you say you've decided that match is a double point match, right?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4 Results*​


> CGS	9
> 
> Liam Miller	8
> Berlino	8
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	37
> 
> TheFlyingGoat	33
> 
> ...



I believe that should answer your question @Joel :side: 

Yeah it would have been nice to be a cunt and actually do it, especially since I predicted that game to end 2-1 as well :mj2 and the fact that I do have a history of changing things midway through :side: I still couldn't be that much of a dick. 



Green Light said:


> LMAO at all you clueless geeks thinking Arsenal are just gonna walk over us.
> 
> ewcastle 2-0 Arsenal​


:lel at us clueless geeks indeed. 

Anyway international break time so no games until the 12th of September 
*
Gameweek 5*

Everton Vs Chelsea
Arsenal Vs Stoke
Crystal Palace Vs Manchester City
Norwich Vs Bournemouth
Watford Vs Swansea
West Brom Vs Southampton
Manchester United Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland Vs Spurs
Leicester Vs Aston Villa
West Ham Vs Newcastle​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> Seabs 23
> 
> Green Light 22


:uhoh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is outrageous


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

11 points off the top :mj2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> 11 points off the top :mj2


That's good, though. At least you'll survive after September and possibly make it to the end. I have 11 overall, which means I'll probably be out after the first elimination month.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmm, tied with united_07.

Maybe I'll be seeing beyond gameweek 7 after all.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> That's good, though. At least you'll survive after September and possibly make it to the end. I have 11 overall, which means I'll probably be out after the first elimination month.


Keep the faith man ositivity


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am tied with Fanjawi. Urgh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> I am tied with Fanjawi. Urgh


Guess you shouldn't have been so penisy bama3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey that is harsh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Everton 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester City
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 0-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Everton 0-2 Chelsea
> Arsenal 1-0 Stoke
> Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester City
> Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ it's a prediction bro, seems fairly simple to me 8*D

Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-3 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't let me down Premier League teams 

Everton 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man City
Norwich 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Manchester United 1-1 Liverpool *double points*
Sunderland 0-3 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
Norwich City 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Watford 1-3 *Swansea City*
West Bromwich 0-2 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Liverpool *double points*
Sunderland 0-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Leicester City* 1-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham United* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CGS said:


>


We look like shit and have been lucky to score at all. United will win.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> We look like shit and have been lucky to score at all. United will win.


We haven't exactly been great ourselves :vangaal


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll be happy to lose the points if I'm wrong.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> We look like shit and have been lucky to score at all. United will win.





Mr. Fusion said:


> We haven't exactly been great ourselves :vangaal


WOAT 0-0 draw incoming


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Dejan Lovren will see to it that doesn't happen.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CGS said:


> WOAT 0-0 draw incoming


If it's gonna be a draw then they better make it a 1-1! I'm wanting those maximum double points :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Man City*
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 *Swansea*
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
*Man Utd* 2-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-1 *Tottenham*
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Everton 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Norwich City 1-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea City
West Bromwich 0-2 Southampton
Manchester United 1-1 Liverpool *double points*
Sunderland 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 1-1 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Norwich City 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea City
West Bromwich 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *double points*
Sunderland 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Everton 1-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 0-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-4 Manchester City
Norwich City 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea City
West Bromwich 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *double points*
Sunderland 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 0-1 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester* 1-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 3-0 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester City
Norwich City 1-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Swansea City
West Bromwich 1-3 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *double points*
Sunderland 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Manchester United 0-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Palace 0-2 Man City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Soton
Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Villa
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 5

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
Norwich 0-1 *Bournemouth*
Watford 1-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 0-1 *Southampton*
Manchester United 0-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
Leicester 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*West Ham* 2- 1 Newcastle

Also apologies on the late response Berlino I thought I replied to your PM but I didn't realize it didn't go through. Just to put it out there since others have asked the same *the cut off point is Gameweek 7 which means Gameweek 7 is also included in this round of games. *


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 3-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Everton 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Norwich 0-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 0-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-3 Spurs
Leicester 3-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Will late changes be entertained? (i.e., any day before game day?)

I'm having a strong inkling that United/Liverpool will infact be a 0-0 draw...I'm not sure tho.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 5

Everton 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester City
Norwich 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 3-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Will late changes be entertained? (i.e., any day before game day?)
> 
> I'm having a strong inkling that United/Liverpool will infact be a 0-0 draw...I'm not sure tho.


As long as your post is edited before the kick off of game 1 (In this case Chelsea/Everton) you're fine.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-2 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 0-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Everton 2-3 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal *2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
Norwich 2-2 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester *3-1 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-1 *Spurs*
*Leicester* 2-1 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 2-3 Manchester City
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-0 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 1-2 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-0 Spurs
*Leicester* 2-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Everton* 2-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Manchester City*
Norwich 2-2 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 0-1 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester* 3-1 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 5
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester City
*Norwich* 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea
*West Brom* 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester* 2-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-2 *Stoke*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Norwich* 1-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-3 *Swansea*
*West Brom* 1-0 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
Leicester 2-2 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Norwich 0-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Everton 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Manchester City*
*Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth*
Watford 0-*2 Swansea*
West Brom 1-*2 Southampton*
*Manchester United 1-1 Liverpool* *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-*2 Spurs*
*Leicester 2*-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-*2 Newcastle*


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Everton 2 Chelsea 2
*Arsenal* 2 Stoke 0
Crystal Palace 1 *Manchester City *2
Norwich 2 Bournemouth 2
Watford 0 *Swansea* 2
West Brom 0 *Southampton* 2
Manchester United 1 Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Sunderland 0* Spurs* 1
*Leicester* 2 Aston Villa 1
West Ham 0 Newcastle 0


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Shit. I knew it. Should have trusted that instinct. We are animals after all.

I felt Everton were gonna do Chelsea in, but I just didn't know by how much. Didn't trust it and predicted a 1-1 draw instead.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 0-2 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm past the 30 point mark :cool2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 5 Scores*​


> Seabs	14
> Green Light	14
> Curry	14
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	41
> 
> Curry	39
> 
> ...


STILL top after the international break (just about but still :side :toast

Some great scores all around in any case with many guys breaking the first barrier with 2 weeks left. 

*Gameweek 6*
Chelsea Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa Vs West Brom
Bournemouth Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Watford
Stoke Vs Leicester
Swansea Vs Everton
Manchester City Vs West Ham
Spurs Vs Crystal Palace
Liverpool Vs Norwich
Southampton Vs Manchester United​


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *double points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Man City 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd

If I predict enough '2-1's and '2-0's, a few are bound to happen.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just in case I forget third week in a row...

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *double points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Watford
Stoke 1-2 Leicester 
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my result this week. I think I even have a chance to make it past September.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *double points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Leicester 
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-3 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-2 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chelsea *1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-2 West Brom
*Bournemouth *3-2 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Norwich
*Southampton* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Villa 1-2 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-3 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Man City 3-1 West Ham
Spurs 1-2 Palace
Liverpool 1-2 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Chelsea 0-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Villa 2-1West Brom
Bournemouth 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Man City 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 1-2 Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-0 Man Utd


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Chelsea* 1-0 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 0-1 *Sunderland*
*Newcastle* 1-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Man City* 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 6
Chelsea 3 Vs Arsenal 1 *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1 Vs West Brom 0
Bournemouth 2 Vs Sunderland 0
Newcastle 2 Vs Watford 1
Stoke 1 Vs Leicester 2
Swansea 2 Vs Everton 1
Manchester City 2 Vs West Ham 1
Spurs 1 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Liverpool 1 Vs Norwich 0
Southampton 1 Vs Manchester United 1


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Brom
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 *Watford*
Stoke 0-2 *Leicester*
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Ham
*Spurs* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Manchester City 3-2 West Ham
Spurs 1-3 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-2 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Manchester City 3-2 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Villa 2-1West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Man City 4-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Palace
Liverpool 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Watford
Stoke 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 4-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-0 Manchester United


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelsea 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Villa 3-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-0 Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Watford
Stoke 0-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Manchester City 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 1-2 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United

Chelsea/Arsenal might be the hardest game so far to call. It feels like they're both so likely to lose.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 1-0 Everton
Man City 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Brom
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 *Watford*
Stoke 2-2 Leicester
*Swansea* 2-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Norwich
*Southampton* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle United* 1-0 Watford
Stoke City 0-2 *Leicester City*
Swansea City 1-2 *Everton*
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 1-0 Norwich City
Southampton 0-3 *Manchester United*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Watford
Stoke 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-0 Everton
Manchester City 1-2 West Ham
Spurs 0-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United







Last edited by Green Light; Friday at 06:50 AM.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Watford
Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Brom
*Bournemout*h 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 *Watford*
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-2 *Everton*
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham
*Spurs* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@CGS

I got 8 points last week not 7. 



> Everton 1-2 Chelsea (0)
> Arsenal 2-0 Stoke (3)
> Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City (1)
> Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth (0)
> ...


Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Watford
Stoke 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 0-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 6_
*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Newcastle* 1-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
*Manchester City* 3-1 West Ham
*Spurs* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-0 Manchester United


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Chelsea 1-*2 Arsenal **Double Points*
*Aston Villa 2*-1 West Brom
*Bournemouth 2*-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle 1-1 Watford*
Stoke 1-*2 Leicester*
Swansea 0-*2 Everton*
*Manchester City 2*-0 West Ham
*Spurs 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool 2*-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-*1 Manchester United*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 Watford
Stoke 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Gameweek 6
Chelsea 1 *Arsenal* 2 *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0 West Brom 0
*Bournemouth* 2 Sunderland 1
*Newcastle* 1 Watford 0
Stoke 0 *Leicester* 2
Swansea 1 *Everton* 2
*Manchester City *2 West Ham 0
Spurs 1 *Crystal Palace* 2
*Liverpool* 2 Norwich 1
Southampton 1 Manchester United 1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 6

Chelsea 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
Bournemouth 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Stoke 3-1 Leicester 
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-2 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-3 Manchester United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs
> @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs @Seabs


*Yes? :hendo*

Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Brom
*Bournemouth *2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-0 Everton
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Liverpool *2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Chelsea Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bournemouth 2-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

It was so difficult to picture Chelsea or Arsenal winning, so I went for the draw...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> It was so difficult to picture Chelsea or Arsenal winning, so I went for the draw...


I predicted 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I predicted 2-0 Chelsea


I did also
If you are a Arsenal fan and a realist it was blatantly obvious we would get turned over today
Needed at least 3 quality players in the summer and got none.Same old.3rd place at the very best again for the gunners


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

@Green Light :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

6 points, not a bad haul so far


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Zero points 

Don't let me down Manchester City


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

8 points so far with 4 games left, happy enough with that.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

payet is the New Okocha.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Didn't take me long to miss a gameweek did it

Spurs 1-2 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Zero points
> 
> Don't let me down Manchester City


:hmm


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

CGS said:


> :hmm


:floyd1

If today doesn't pan out well, I might have a problem.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah... I don't think I'm going to make it passed September this year. Only got 3 points thanks to Bournemouth.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

10 points this weekend bama


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Didn't take me long to miss a gameweek did it
> 
> Spurs 1-2 Crystal Palace
> Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
> Southampton 0-2 Manchester United


Week salvaged. :kobe3


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

I got one point this week!























ONE! Point!















:fuckthis


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> *Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
> Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
> Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
> Newcastle 1-2 Watford
> ...



:applause


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> *Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
> Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
> Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland
> Newcastle 1-2 Watford
> ...


Since i have been doing this prediction league i have been putting a £1 accumulater on my Saturday predictions every week.If these predictions that Green Light has made are legit and not been edited like he assures me and he had been doing the same thing as me and putting a £1 accumalater on Saturdays predictions then it would work out like this


All the odds i have got from bet365

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal @10/1
Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom @15/2
Bournemouth 2-0 Sunderland @13/2
Newcastle 1-2 Watford @9/1
Stoke 2-2 Leicester @14/1
Swansea 0-0 Everton @10/1
Manchester City 1-2 West Ham @25/1

I put all these odds into a football accumalater calculator and the returns for a £1 stake are a measly 

*£30,083,625.00* 


:shockedpunk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Since i have been doing this prediction league i have been putting a £1 accumulater on my Saturday predictions every week.If these predictions that Green Light has made are legit and not been edited like he assures me and he had been doing the same thing as me and putting a £1 accumalater on Saturdays predictions then it would work out like this
> 
> 
> All the odds i have got from bet365
> ...


If only I had a time machine :mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I could've been rich :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> I could've been rich :mj2


I would have been happy with the little £625 on the end .Never mind the other £30 million 83 thousand


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BMFozzy said:


> I got one point this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still pretty comfortable compare to some guys :lol


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Fusion said:


> You're still pretty comfortable compare to some guys :lol


Thanks man, I needed that support. Not only have my slim chances of catching the leader gone this week but I've also lost my first position in my Sky Super Six league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

pretty sure I got one point this week too :mj2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Almost 30 for me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> pretty sure I got one point this week too :mj2


Think City and liverpool fucked most of us over, also think some on here went for Arsenal over chelsea :lel


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> also think some on here went for Arsenal over chelsea :lel


What kind of retard would do that?

:xabi3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> What kind of retard would do that?
> 
> :xabi3


Looking back you might have been the only one :haha

Most went for a draw.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

stupidly enough I think I did it too :mj2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

So will we make predictions this week?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea 
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Palace
West Brom 1-0 Everton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Any double pointers happening this week? :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Busy as fuck lately :moyes1. I may do this today, if not it will be done tomorrow. Go ahead and predict from now if you wish. 

As for double points nah none this week.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Spurs 0-2 Man City
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea 
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Palace
West Brom 1-1 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs 0-2 Man City
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 3-1 Norwich
Soton 2-1 Swansea.
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 0-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea.
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 0-2 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 2-1 Swansea 
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spurs 0-1 Man City
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-1 Villa
West Ham 0-1 Norwich
Soton 2-0 Swansea 
Stoke 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 0-0 Palace
West Brom 0-2 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Spurs 1-2 *Man City*
Leicester 0-1* Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Villa
*West Ham* 3-0 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Man Utd* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 0-1 *Everton*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland 
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Everton

I've got a bad feeling about this one...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs 0-2 *Man City*
Leicester 2-3 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Villa
*West Ham* 3-1 Norwich
*Soton* 2-1 Swansea.
*Stoke* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Man Utd *2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 *Chelsea*
Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 2-2 Swansea.
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 0-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-1 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 2-0 Swansea.
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-3 Everton


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Spurs 1-2 Man City
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Swansea.
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Everton


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Spurs 1-2 *Man City*
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Norwich
*Southampton* 2-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
West Brom 0-0 Everton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Spurs 1-1 Man City
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 0-1 Swansea 
Stoke 3-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Palace
West Brom 0-0 Everton


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spurs 1-2 Man City
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea 
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Palace
West Brom 0-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Spurs 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 0-1 Villa
West Ham 3-1 Norwich
Soton 2-1 Swansea.
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Spurs 2-1 Man City
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Villa
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
Soton 2-0 Swansea.
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-1 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spurs 0-2 *Man City*
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke *2-0 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Spurs 2-2 Man_City
Leicester 0-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-2 Aston_Villa
Man Utd 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 0-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 3-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Crystal_Palace
WestBrom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 *Manchester City*
Leicester City 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham United* 3-0 Norwich City
Southampton 2-2 Swansea City
*Stoke City* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle United 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford F.C. 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Bromwich Albion 1-3 *Everton*


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Tottenham Hotspur 0 *Manchester City* 2
Leicester City 1 *Arsenal* 2
*Liverpool *1 Aston Villa 0
*West Ham United* 2 Norwich City 1
Southampton 1 Swansea City 1
*Stoke City* 2 Bournemouth 1
*Manchester United* 2 Sunderland 0
Newcastle United 0*Chelsea* 3
Watford 0 *Crystal Palace* 2
West Brom 0 *Everton* 1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 7_
Spurs 0-3 *Man City*
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Villa
*West Ham* 2-1 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-1 Palace
*West Brom* 1-0 Everton


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Spurs 1-2 Man City
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Tottenham 1-3 *Man City*
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Man Utd* 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 0-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 1-0 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
West Brom 0-0 Everton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Spurs 0-2 Man City
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs 0-2 Man City
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 0-2 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Spurs 0-2 Man City
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Villa
West Ham 3-1 Norwich
Soton 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-0 Palace
West Brom 0-2 Everton


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Spurs 1-1 Man City
Leicester 3-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 0-0 Villa
*West Ham* 2-0 Norwich
Soton 1-2 *Swansea*
*Stoke* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 2-3 *Palace*
*West Brom* 1-0 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Spurs 0-2 *Manchester City*
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
*Liverpool* 1-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham* 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United *3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Spurs 1-*2 Man City*
Leicester 1-*3 Arsenal*
*Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa*
*West Ham 2*-1 Norwich
*Southampton 2*-0 Swansea
*Stoke 2-2 Bournemouth*
*Man Utd 3*-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-*3 Chelsea*
Watford 0-*2 Crystal Palace*
West Brom 1-*2 Everton*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Spurs 0-2 Man City
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 0-0 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-0 Everton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Spurs 2-1 Man City
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-4 Chelsea
Watford 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-1 Everton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spurs 0-3 *Man City*
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*West Ham* 2-0 Norwich
*Southampton* 2-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Brom 0-1 *Everton*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I'll do it later :side:

Spurs 1-1 Man City
Leicester 0-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So you guys, that Tottenham/City prediction panned out well, didn't it?

:side:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> So you guys, that Tottenham/City prediction panned out well, didn't it?
> 
> :side:


Who could have predicted _that_?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I predicted a spurs win but not by that margin


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Phew. Guess I'm gonna be seeing beyond this month after all.

Last week was a nightmare, just 2 points. I got 8 this week already, not bad at all. (With three games in hand - I'd be happy with just 3 extra points, forget about the 9 potential points.) 

That makes it 33 points so far. Onto the next round!



Punkhead said:


> Who could have predicted _that?_


Fair point. Such a shame, should've gone for the 3-1 in favor of Spurs prediction I had as a gut feeling, would've gotten at least one point.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi @CGS no one else predicted a Newcastle Chelsea draw and only one other person predicted Spurs beating City. Can I get bonus points for this?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Palace 2-1 West Brom	
Villa 1-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Man City 2-1 Newcastle	
Norwich 1-2 Leicester	
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-1 Soton
Everton 0-0 Liverpool	
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd	
Swansea 1-2 Spurs


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I assume Arsenal/United is a double pointer?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I assume Arsenal/United is a double pointer?


I think it should be. What about the Liverpool derby though?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> I think it should be. What about the Liverpool derby though?


Could we have two double pointers? :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 6 Scores*​


> BkB Hulk	13
> 
> Baxter	12
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 7 Scores​*


> Saint Dick	10
> 
> Destiny	9
> CamillePunk	9
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> CGS	55
> 
> Saint Dick	54
> 
> ...


Apologies for the lateness just been busy a hell and never had the chance to really pay enough attention to this. 



Desecrated said:


> Hi @CGS no one else predicted a Newcastle Chelsea draw and only one other person predicted Spurs beating City. Can I get bonus points for this?












Anyway first barrier over and luckily most guys made it through. Such a shame for TheFreeMan though who just narrowly missed out by one point. Good on United_07 though who just scrapped through on the final week. 

Oh and congrats on me being the first one through the October barrier :toast

As for this week yeah both the Liverpool derby and United/Arsenal will be double points :hb

*Gameweek 8*

Crystal Palace Vs West Brom
Aston Villa Vs Stoke
Bournemouth Vs Watford
Manchester City Vs Newcastle
Norwich Vs Leicester
Sunderland Vs West Ham
Chelsea Vs Southampton
Everton Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal vs Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea Vs Spurs​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

@CGS I must say that your scoring is a bit off. By my calculations on gameweek 6 I scored 9, not 7.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Palace 2-1 West Brom	
Villa 1-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Watford
Man City 2-1 Newcastle	
Norwich 1-1 Leicester	
Sunderland 0-3 West Ham
Chelsea 2-2 Soton
Everton 3-2 Liverpool	
Arsenal 1-3 Man Utd	
Swansea 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> @CGS I must say that your scoring is a bit off. By my calculations on gameweek 6 I scored 9, not 7.


I believe i am a point short for that week aswell


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The 50 point mark :dance


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Missed by one point...


BOLLOCKS!!!


:mj2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-2 Leicester
Sunderland 0-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Palace 2-0 West Brom	
Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Man City 2-0 Newcastle	
Norwich 2-1 Leicester	
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-1 Soton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool	
Arsenal 2-2 Man Utd	
Swansea 3-2 Spurs


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

Crystal Palace 2 - 1 West Brom
Villa 1 - Stoke 0
Bournemouth 3 - 2 Watford 
Man City 2 - 0 Newcastle 
Norwich 1 - 1 Leicester
Sunderland 1 - 3 West Ham
Chelsea 0 - 2 Southampton 
Everton 1 - 2 Liverpool
Arsenal 1 - 3 Man U 
Swansea 2 - Spurs 2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-2 Leicester
Sunderland 0-1 West Ham
Chelsea 1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 *Watford*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-2 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 *West Ham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-1 Spurs


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-2 Spurs


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Brom*
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-0 Watford
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
*Chelsea* 1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-2 *Man Utd*
Swansea 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-3 West Ham
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-2 *Leicester*
Sunderland 0-2 *West Ham*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester United* *Double Points
Swansea 0-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2* Stoke*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Watford*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-3 *Leicester*
Sunderland 1-2 *West Ham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-1 Spurs


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crystal Palace 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke City
Bournemouth 0-0 Watford
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 3-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *double points*
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *double points* (I'm not jinxing a United win by predicting one)
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-0 Stoke City
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *double points*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *double points* (I'm not jinxing a United win by predicting one)
Swansea 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 8

Crystal Palace 1 Vs West Brom 0
Aston Villa 2 Vs Stoke 2
Bournemouth 1 Vs Watford 0
Manchester City 2 Vs Newcastle 0
Norwich 1 Vs Leicester 2
Sunderland 0 Vs West Ham 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Southampton 1
Everton 2 Vs Liverpool 2 *Double Points*
Arsenal 1 vs Manchester United 2 *Double Points
Swansea 1 Vs Spurs 1


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

united_07 said:


> Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *double points* (I'm not jinxing a United win by predicting one)


I like the way you think


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 0-0 Spurs


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-0 Spurs


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crystal Palace 1 Vs West Brom 1
Aston Villa 1 Vs Stoke 2
Bournemouth 1 Vs Watford 1
Manchester City 2 Vs Newcastle 1
Norwich 2 Vs Leicester 1
Sunderland 2 Vs West Ham 1
Chelsea 1 Vs Southampton 0
Everton 2 Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Arsenal 1 vs Manchester United 0 *Double Points
Swansea 2 Vs Spurs 0


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Stoke City
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Newcastle United
Norwich City 1-1 Leicester City 
Sunderland 1-3 *West Ham United*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *double points*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *double points* (refer To @united_07's rationale)
Swansea City 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-1 Spurs


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 *Stoke*
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 0-2 *Leicester*
Sunderland 0-1 *West Ham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
*Everton* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points
*Swansea* 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 8_

Crystal Palace 1-2 *West Brom*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-0 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-1 Newcastle
*Norwich* 3-2 Leicester
Sunderland 2-2 West Ham
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
*Everton* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 0-1 *Spurs*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-3 Spurs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-3 Spurs


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Stoke
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Watford
*Manchester City* 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 *West Ham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
*Everton* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-3 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-1 Spurs


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Crystal Palace* 2 West Brom 0
Aston Villa 1 Stoke 1
Bournemouth 1 Watford 1
*Manchester City* 3 Newcastle 0
Norwich 2 Leicester 2
Sunderland 0 *West Ham* 2
Chelsea 1* Southampton* 2
Everton 0 *Liverpool* 2 *Double Points*
Arsenal 1 *Manchester United* 2 *Double Points
Swansea 0 *Spurs* 2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Crystal Palace 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 1-1 Newcastle
Norwich 0-2 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 2-1 Spurs


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-2 Leicester
Sunderland 0-1 *West Ham*
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester United* *Double Points
Swansea 0-0 Spurs


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 0-1 Spurs


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn missed the early game....

Aston Villa 1-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-0 Watford
Manchester City 5-0 Newcastle
Norwich 0-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points
Swansea 1-3 Spurs


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So, Green Light - what's your opinion on the Manchester City/Newcastle result :brodgers


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW. First day this week is not over yet and I've already scored 10 points.



legendkiller316 said:


> Manchester City 5-0 Newcastle


That was pretty close.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

5 points so far, not bad. Thank you Bournemouth/Watford.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3 points so far


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

8 points up to now, that'll ding dang do for me!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Went for safe predictions with regards to the Merseyside derby and Arsenal/United. I want United to win however. I'm really looking forward to a top three finish, although it's too early to tell. Better not to get your expectations up.

Hope that Spurs prediction doesn't come back to bite me as well. I'm giving the edge to Tottenham.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Everton 1-1 Liverpool *double points*


Week saved :drose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

International break ftw

*Gameweek 8 Result*s​


> Seabs	14
> 
> DENSPARK	11
> Even Flow	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	66
> 
> Even Flow	63
> 
> ...


Lel at the united "jinxers". Didn't work out for ya did it :moyes2

Also good job BMFozzy on being the only guy to realise just how WOAT Chelsea were gonna be 

Anyway international break over and back to the football we all love :hb

*Gameweek 9*
Spurs Vs Liverpool
Chelsea Vs Aston Villa
Crystal Palace Vs West Ham
Everton Vs Manchester United
Manchester City Vs Bournemouth
Southampton Vs Leicester
West Brom Vs Sunderland
Watford Vs Arsenal
Newcastle Vs Norwich
Swansea Vs Stoke
​


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

all this time playing, and my name is not even there the fuck?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Redd Foxx said:


> all this time playing, and my name is not even there the fuck?





CGS said:


> *ELIMINATED - September*
> The Free Man	29
> Marty	21
> Andre	21
> ...


:draper2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 3-2 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Brom 2-2 Sunderland
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spurs 0-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 5-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-3 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Stoke


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 3-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 2-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 4-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Man City 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 3-1 Leicester 
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Stoke


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 9
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Spurs 3-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-2 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Stoke


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Everton 3-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 5-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-0 Stoke


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 4-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 3-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-2 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs 0-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 3-1 Leicester
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tottenham 2-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-1Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Leicester 
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-4 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Stoke


WOOP SCRAPED THROUGH


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
*Chelsea* 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea *1-0 Stoke


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spurs 1-Klopp *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
*Everton* 3-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
West Brom 0-1 *Sunderland*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 0-1 *Norwich*
*Swansea* 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea.3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 1-2.Manchester United
Manchester City.2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2.Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Swansea.1-0 Stoke


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
*Chelsea *2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 *Leicester*
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2* Arsenal*
*Newcastle *2-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
*Everton* 2-1.Manchester United
*Manchester City* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 3-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 1-3 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Stoke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs 0-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-2 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Stoke


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
*Chelsea* 1-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Leicester
*West Brom* 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 1-2 *Norwich*
Swansea 0-0 Stoke


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Spurs 1-0 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 3-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-2 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Stoke


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Spurs 2-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Liverpool
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham United
Everton 1-2 *Manchester United
Manchester City* 4-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 2-1 Leicester City
West Bromwich Albion F.C. 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-3 *Arsenal*
Newcastle United 1-1 Norwich City
*Swansea City* 2-1 Stoke City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 9
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 0-1 *Sunderland*
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Newcastle* 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Stoke


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gameweek 9*
Spurs 3-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2West Ham
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
West Brom 3-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Stoke


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 2 Liverpool 1
*Chelsea *2 Aston Villa 0
Crystal Palace 1 *West Ham United* 2
*Everton* 3 Manchester United 1
*Manchester City* 4 Bournemouth 1
Southampton 2 Leicester City 2
West Bromwich Albion 0 *Sunderland* 1
Watford 0 *Arsenal* 2
Newcastle United 1 *Norwich City* 2
Swansea City 1 Stoke City 1


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Everton 3-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Stoke


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
Everton 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
Watford 0-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-3 Stoke


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

9 points so far.

11 and I will be pretty happy with this gameweek.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool
> Chelsea 4-0 Aston Villa
> Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
> Everton 1-1 Manchester United
> ...


4 points :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

same :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

same :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 9 Result*s​


> Rugrat	12
> 
> Berlino	10
> Even Flow	10
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Even Flow	73
> 
> CGS	70
> Seabs	70
> ...


the top spot streak is over :mj2 #FuckingEvenFlow

Seabs also back in contention early on for his top 3 trophy #SaveUsGreenLight

Just so we all know where we stand too everyone over 55 points is through the October barrier. Those that are not have another 2 weeks to achieve this.

*Gameweek 10*
Aston Villa Vs Swansea
Leicester Vs Crystal Palace
Norwich Vs West Brom
Stoke Vs Watford
West Ham Vs Chelsea
Arsenal Vs Everton
Sunderland Vs Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth Vs Spurs
Manchester United Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool Vs Southampton​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-1 Spurs
Manchester United 1-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 2-0 Watford
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Stoke 3-0 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 3-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-3 *Crystal Palace*
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke*1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 1-0 Newcastle
Bournemouth 1-2 *Tottenham*
Man Utd 1-1 Man City
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 Watford
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *double points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *double points*
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Aston Villa 0 Vs Swansea 1
Leicester 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Norwich 1 Vs West Brom 1
Stoke 2 Vs Watford 1
West Ham 1 Vs Chelsea 2
Arsenal 2 Vs Everton 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Newcastle 1 *Double Points* 
Bournemouth 1 Vs Spurs 2
Manchester United 2 Vs Manchester City 2 *Double Points*
Liverpool 0 Vs Southampton 1


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-3 West Brom
Stoke 4-0 Watford
West Ham 3-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-0 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Newcastle *double points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Tottenham
Manchester United 0-2 Manchester City *double points*
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 2-0 Watford
West Ham 3-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 3-0 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-0 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 Spurs
Manchester United 0-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
*Leicester* 3-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 *West Brom*
*Stoke* 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal *3-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 *Spurs*
Manchester United 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Swansea*
*Leicester* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke* 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 3-4 *Newcastle* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Spurs*
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke* 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 *Newcastle* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Spurs*
Manchester United 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-0 West Brom
Stoke 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 Spurs
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-0 West Brom
Stoke 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 2-2 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Swansea*
*Leicester City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Stoke City* 2-0 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 *Newcastle* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Manchester United 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Stoke 3-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-0 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-0 Everton
Sunderland 2-4 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-1 Spurs
Manchester United 3-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Swansea*
*Leicester *2-1 Crystal Palace
*Norwich* 2-0 West Brom
*Stoke* 3-1 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 *Newcastle* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 West Brom
Stoke 3-1 Watford
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 0-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-1 Spurs
Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
*Leicester* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke* 2-1 Watford
West Ham 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 1-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Spurs*
Manchester United 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Aston Villa 1-2 *Swansea*
*Leicester* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke* 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 *Newcastle* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 1-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Aston Villa 0 *Swansea City* 2
Leicester City 1 Crystal Palace 1
*Norwich City* 1 West Bromwich Albion 0
*Stoke City* 1 Watford 0
*West Ham United* 2 Chelsea 1
*Arsenal* 3 Everton 1
*Sunderland* 1 Newcastle United 0 *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1 *Tottenham Hotspur *3
Manchester United 2 *Manchester City* 3 *Double Points*
Liverpool 1 Southampton 1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gameweek 10*
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2'0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 3-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-1 Spurs
Manchester United 3-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Swansea*
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke* 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal *2-0 Everton
*Sunderland* 1-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Leicester 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-1 Spurs
Manchester United 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 West Brom
Stoke 3-0 Watford
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 3-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

5 points for this week.

Lots of people predicted a United/City draw but no one predicted the 0-0.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Think I got 5 points as well if my calculations are correct. In a full blown crisis ATM :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

got 8, would've had more if I hadn't edited an hour before kick off and changed the derby :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

9 for me, a possible dreadful week saved by predicting the West Ham/Chelsea and Liverpool/Southampton scorelines.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Chelsea* 1-0 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 4-1 Norwich
*Newcastle* 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 *Arsenal*
Watford 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 *Leicester*
*Everton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 2-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 2-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 4-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 *Stoke*
Swansea 0-2 *Arsenal*
Watford 1-3 *West Ham*
West Brom 0-1 *Leicester*
*Everton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 3-2 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-3 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-0 Man Utd 
Man City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth 
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Watford 2-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
Everton 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-3 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-1 Norwich
Newcastle United 0-1 *Stoke City*
Swansea City 0-2 *Arsenal*
Watford 1-3 *West Ham United*
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Leicester City*
*Everton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea 2-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 5-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Stoke
Swansea 3-1 Arsenal
Watford 1-3 West Ham
West Brom 2-0 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-2 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-3 *Arsenal*
Watford 0-0 West Ham
West Brom 2-2 Leicester
*Everton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Tottenham* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Arsenal
Watford 0-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah sorry for the delay on this. Barely been online all week to have the time to do it. Free all weekend so shall do it then. 

Oh and Chelsea/Pool is double points


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool double points
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City *4-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
Watford 1-2 *West Ham*
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
*Everton *2-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs *3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 0-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Arsenal
Watford 0-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool* ***Double Points***
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 *Stoke*
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 *Leicester*
*Everton* 3-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 4-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool ***Double Points***
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 0-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chelsea 0-1 Liverpool ***Double Points***
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
Watford 0-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool ***Double Points***
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *double points
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 0-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
Everton 0-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 0-0 Liverpool *double points
Crystal Palace 2-1 Man Utd
Man City 6-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
Watford 2-1 West Ham
West Brom 2-1 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 11
*Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 5-0 Norwich
*Newcastle* 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 *Arsenal*
Watford 0-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
*Everton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 4-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
Watford 1-3 *West Ham*
West Brom 0-2 *Leicester*
*Everton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs *3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Chelsea 0 *Liverpool* 1 *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0 *Manchester United* 1
*Manchester City* 4 Norwich City 0
Newcastle United 1 Stoke City 1
Swansea City 1 *Arsenal* 3
Watford 0 *West Ham United *2
West Bromwich Albion 0 *Leicester City* 1
*Everton* 2 Sunderland 1
*Southampton* 3 Bournemouth 0
*Tottenham Hotspur* 4 Aston Villa 1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
*Swansea *1-0 Arsenal
Watford 0-1 *West Ham*
West Brom 0-2 *Leicester*
*Everton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool ***Double Points***
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 2-1 Leicester
Everton 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 0-0 Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 Arsenal
Watford 0-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is Chelsea-Liverpool worth double points?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Punkhead said:


> Is Chelsea-Liverpool worth double points?


Of course.

No one predicted 1-3 in favor of good ol' Liverpool.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Manchester United
Manchester City 0-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
Everton 2-2 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 0-1 Aston Villa


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Missed almost all games but oh well...

Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Bournemouth 
Tottenham 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
> Crystal Palace 1-0 Man Utd
> Man City 4-0 Norwich
> Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
> ...


And I continue to WOAT :tyson

5 points...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

didn't get any scores correct :mj2

still picked City, Arsenal, Everton, Spurs and Southampton to win atleast bama


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I've just scraped through this without being eliminated


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hooray! I survived.

15 points and I should survive the next points barrier as well.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking forward to see if I made it past the barrier.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I am going to be so far behind whoever is top :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DENSPARK said:


> I am going to be so far behind whoever is top :mj2


:brodgers

Should have this fully done later


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

pretty sure i'm on 55 points, so missed out by 1 point :side:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

How do guys get knocked out January onwards?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

think I needed 10 points combined from the last 2 rounds and I got 12-13, so I should be safe :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 10 Scores​


> CGS	12
> 
> Renegade	11
> BMFozzy	11
> ...


Gamweek 11 Scores​


> Liam Miller	11
> Demon Hunter	11
> 
> Curry	10
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	89
> 
> Seabs	87
> 
> ...


Day later than expected but shit happens :side: 

Also I did some of these while tired as fuck so you can double check your scores if you want :draper2

United_07 surviving on the final day for a 2nd straight month in a row :moyes1. Surely can't do it three times....or can he? 

Also looks who's back on top :Brock



Rugrat said:


> How do guys get knocked out January onwards?​


I'll break this down better when we get to January but essentially rather than reaching a barrier the lowest set of scores (most likely 3 or 4 but depends on how many make it through to Jan) will be eliminated each month until April. Then in April the lowest scores again will be eliminated each week with whoever remains fighting for the crown In May. 

It may sound a lot more complicated than it is and if you wanna understand more then you can check out the last threads I did for this which should hopefully give you more of an idea. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/919193-premier-league-prediction-contest-2013-14-a.html 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...mier-league-prediction-contest-2014-15-a.html

Anyway onto the next gameweek 

*Gameweek 12*
Bournemouth Vs Newcastle
Leicester Vs Watford
Manchester United Vs West Brom
Norwich Vs Swansea
Sunderland Vs Southampton
West Ham Vs Everton
Stoke Vs Chelsea
Aston Villa Vs Manchester City
Arsenal Vs Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool Vs Crystal Palace​


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't get points in week 10? I entered that. Was the gameweek where I had to miss the opener because I entered late?

Or well, appears I did enter it on time. But not tallied on week 10.

4 points that week. (3 West Ham/Chelsea, 1 Arsenal/Everton)
@CGS @CGS @CGS


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

15 points behind @CGS :tyson

I've been WOATing it recently :no:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 12
Bournemouth 2-3 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-2 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-2 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

still alive :mark:

Bournemouth 2-3 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Bournemouth 2-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Watford
Manchester United 0-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Everton
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hanging on...

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Sunderland 1-3 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 12
Bournemouth 1 Vs Newcastle 1
Leicester 3 Vs Watford 1
Manchester United 1 Vs West Brom 0
Norwich 1 Vs Swansea 1
Sunderland 0 Vs Southampton 1
West Ham 1 Vs Everton 2
Stoke 1 Vs Chelsea 1
Aston Villa 0 Vs Manchester City 2
Arsenal 2 Vs Spurs 1 *Double Points*
Liverpool 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Sunderland 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-3 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton 
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea 
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Tottenham *double points*
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace


Hopefully a few 2-0's at the weekend so I can stop WOATing :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CHAD RADWELL said:


> Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
> Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
> *Manchester City* 4-0 Norwich
> Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
> ...





Even Flow said:


> Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
> Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
> Manchester City 4-0 Norwich
> Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
> ...


*Even Flow copies my scores. Gets 1 point less than me.

:frankiedance*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 12
Bournemouth 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Leicester* 2-1 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
Stoke 0-0 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth* 2-1 Newcastle
*Leicester* 1-0 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-1 Everton
Stoke 0-1 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

CHAD RADWELL said:


> *Even Flow copies my scores. Gets 1 point less than me.
> 
> :frankiedance*


 @CGS hellbent on screwing his main rivals


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

> Also I did some of these while tired as fuck so you can double check your scores if you want :draper2


:draper2


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> I didn't get points in week 10? I entered that.
> 
> 4 points that week. (3 West Ham/Chelsea, 1 Arsenal/Everton)
> @CGS @CGS @CGS





CGS said:


> :draper2


:crying:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> :crying:


:Brock


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Bournemouth 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
*Leicester* 2-0 Watford
*Manchester United *2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 *Swansea*
Sunderland 0-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal *3-2 Spurs *Double Points*
*Liverpool *2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Stoke 2-0 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-2 Swansea
Sunderland 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Stoke 2-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 12_
Bournemouth 1-3 *Newcastle*
*Leicester* 2-1 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-2 Swansea
*Sunderland* 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
*Stoke* 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 *Manchester City*
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Leicester* 2-0 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
*Stoke* 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bournemouth 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Watford
Manchester United 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Stoke 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_*Gameweek 12*_

Bournemouth 1-2 *Newcastle United*
*Leicester City* 3-1 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich City 1-1 Swansea City
Sunderland 1-3 *Southampton* 
West Ham United 2-2 Everton 
*Stoke City* 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-4 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bournemouth 0-1 Newcastle United
Leicester City 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich City 1-1 Swansea City
Sunderland 1-2 Southampton 
West Ham United 1-2 Everton 
Stoke City 1-0 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-3 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle United
*Leicester City* 3-1 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich City 1-1 Swansea City
Sunderland 0-2 *Southampton* 
West Ham United 2-2 Everton 
Stoke City 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Could I have the points added for week 10, please?

Bournemouth 2-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-0 Watford
Manchester United 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-0 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bournemouth 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-0 Watford
Manchester United 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-3 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester City
Arsenal 4-0 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Bournemouth 0 *Newcastle United* 1
*Leicester City* 3 Watford 1
*Manchester United* 2 West Bromwich Albion 0
Norwich City 1 Swansea City 1
Sunderland 0 *Southampton* 3
West Ham United 1 *Everton* 2
Stoke City 1 *Chelsea* 2
Aston Villa 0 *Manchester City* 4
Arsenal 2 Tottenham Hotspur 2 *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2 Crystal Palace 1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 12

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle United
Leicester City 2-1 Watford
Manchester United 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich City 1-1 Swansea City
Sunderland 1-2 Southampton 
West Ham United 1-1 Everton 
Stoke City 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
*Leicester *2-0 Watford
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 *Swansea*
Sunderland 0-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Fucking hell, forgot again :mj2

Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-4 Manchester City
Arsenal 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Aston Villa 2-1 Manchester City
Arsenal 3-0 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 12 Scores​*


> CGS	17
> 
> ABK	16
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> CGS	106
> 
> Seabs	100
> 
> ...


Gamweek 12 :Brock

I've looked over weeks 10 and 11 as well. Mr. Jay-LK got an extra point and Desecrated got his 4 added to the total from week 10. Demon Hunter got 2 extra points while Seabs lost a point Brock). 

Seems like most guys need to just make sure they get 100 points before January now which isn't bad. For those who haven't reached 75 yet you have 2 weeks in which to do so *cough*united_07*cough* 

Anyway thank fuck for Internationals this week since i had no time before today to really do this. Happy return to the prem league now though. 

*Gameweek 13 *
Watford Vs Manchester United
Chelsea Vs Norwich
Everton Vs Aston Villa
Newcastle Vs Leicester
Southampton Vs Stoke
Swansea Vs Bournemouth
West Brom Vs Arsenal
Manchester City Vs Liverpool
Spurs Vs West Ham
Crystal Palace Vs Sunderland​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we have **double points** for City vs Liverpool, amigo?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 Norwich
Everton 2-2 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
Spurs 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_*Gameweek 13*_

Watford 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 3-2 Norwich City
*Everton* 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-1 Leicester City
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
*Swansea City* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Bromwich Albion 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This is so crooked

CGS top in the week and overall unkout


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 13

Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-2 Norwich City
Everton 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-1 Leicester City
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 2-1 Bournemouth
West Bromwich Albion 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Watford 1-1 Manchester Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester 
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland 

2-0's this weekend pls.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Was doing well then forgot about this last week. 

Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-1 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Watford 1-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Watford 0-2 *Manchester United*
Chelsea 0-0 Norwich
*Everton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 *Leicester*
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
*Swansea* 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool
*Spurs* 2-1 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-0 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool
Spurs 1-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 3-2 Sunderland


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-1 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
Spurs 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Watford 1-0 Manchester United
Chelsea 0-1 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 0-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sunderland


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Watford* 1-0 Manchester United
*Chelsea* 2-1 Norwich
*Everton* 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-2 *Leicester*
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-3 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool
*Spurs* 3-0 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 4-0 Norwich
Everton 0-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 0-2 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool
Spurs 1-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

15 points to get in 2 weeks, when i've averaged 5 points a week :side:

Watford 1-2 Manchester Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Watford 1-2 *Manchester United*
Chelsea 1-1 Norwich
*Everton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2* Leicester*
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
*Swansea *2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool
*Spurs* 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Watford 1-0.Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton.2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2.Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea.2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1.Arsenal
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool
Spurs.2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Watford 0-1 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Norwich
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-3 *Leicester*
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
Southampton 0-0 Stoke
*Swansea* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 3-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-3 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool
Spurs 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth 
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool 
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 13_
Watford 1-1 Manchester United
*Chelsea* 3-1 Norwich
*Everton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke
*Swansea* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool
*Spurs* 4-1 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Everton 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Watford 1-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 1-1 Norwich
Everton 1-2 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-3 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 13 
Watford 2-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 3-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Watford 0 *Manchester United* 2
*Chelsea* 2 Norwich City 0
*Everton* 2 Aston Villa 1
Newcastle 1 *Leicester* 3
*Southampton* 1 Stoke 0
Swansea 1 Bournemouth 1
West Brom 0 *Arsenal* 2
*Manchester City* 3 Liverpool 1
Spurs 2 West Ham 2
*Crystal Palace* 3 Sunderland 1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brandon Flowers said:


> This is so crooked
> 
> CGS top in the week and overall unkout


:Brock

Also yeah I'll make City/Pool double points since there isn't many other double point worthy matches in the coming weeks.

Watford 0-2 Manchester Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Man City 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Watford 1-2 *Manchester Utd*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Norwich
*Everton* 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-3 *Leicester*
*Southampton *2-0 Stoke
*Swansea *1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Man City* 2-0 Liverpool
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Watford 0-1 *Manchester Utd*
*Chelsea *2-0 Norwich
*Everton *1-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 *Leicester*
*Southampton *1-0 Stoke
*Swansea *1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Man City* 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

What a shit week.

Just 3 points


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

4 points :hmm:

Happy enough to be wrong about the Man United score though


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

4 points for me as well. One of my worst weeks ever. At least I'm already safe this month.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll need nearly double figures this weekend.

Farewell guys


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> 4 points for me as well. One of my worst weeks ever. At least I'm already safe this month.


It's troubling times when 4 points is actually an improvement on some of my recent WOAT performances :tyson


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ugh 4 points for me too, some crazy results this season :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 13 Scores​


> Curry	7
> legendkiller316	7
> Liam Miller	7
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	110
> 
> Seabs	104
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty shit week all around. Everyone lost points on Arsenal and Palace while a lot of people lost point on City, Swansea and Southampton wins too. 

With that shitty week there are still a good few guys who need to reach that 75 point mark to make it through the November barrier. One more week guys. 

With that let's hope for a much more predictable week :hb

*Gameweek 14 scores*
Aston Villa Vs Watford
Bournemouth Vs Everton
Crystal Palace Vs Newcastle
Manchester City Vs Southampton
Sunderland Vs Stoke
Leicester Vs Manchester United
Spurs Vs Chelsea
West Ham Vs West Brom
Liverpool Vs Swansea
Norwich Vs Arsenal​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-4 Arsenal


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-4 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Manchester United
Spurs 2-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If only Chelsea were still a good team, the Spurs/Chelsea game might have been worth double points :mj2

Aston Villa 0-1 *Watford*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
*Leicester* 3-1 Manchester United
*Spurs* 3-2 Chelsea
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
*Liverpool* 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Suplex city (Nov 23, 2015)

They are good team as it was told before mourinho never experienced such a poor season before so he just don't know how to react to the whole situation


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No double points on the biggest game of the season from the two GOATS?
Sunderland vs Stoke


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> No double points on the biggest game of the season from the two GOATS?
> Sunderland vs Stoke


Well, we once had double points for Sunderland vs Newcastle.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 14 scores
Aston Villa 1 Vs Watford 1
Bournemouth 1 Vs Everton 2
Crystal Palace 3 Vs Newcastle 1
Manchester City 2 Vs Southampton 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Stoke 1
Leicester 2 Vs Manchester United 2
Spurs 2 Vs Chelsea 1
West Ham 1 Vs West Brom 0
Liverpool 2 Vs Swansea 0
Norwich 0 Vs Arsenal 2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Watford*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Spurs* 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
*Liverpool* 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*

Can Leicester vs Man United be double points? First and second on the league table right now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 0-3 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Spurs 3-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Norwich 2-3 Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Watford*
Bournemouth 1-3* Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 3-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2* Stoke*
*Leicester* 3-1 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
*Liverpool* 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 2-4 *Arsenal *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Future Trunks said:


> If only Chelsea were still a good team, the Spurs/Chelsea game might have been worth double points :mj2


If only indeed :mj2



Liam Miller said:


> No double points on the biggest game of the season from the two GOATS?
> Sunderland vs Stoke


:hmm now that's a thinker



Punkhead said:


> Can Leicester vs Man United be double points? First and second on the league table right now.


Nah 1st and 2nd doesn't mean enough right now to warrant it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Aston Villa* 1-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-4 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Newcastle
*Man City* 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Chelsea
West Ham 0-0 West Brom
*Liverpool* 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-0 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Man City 3-1 Southampton 
Sunderland 0-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal

Predicting them 2-0's as usual. Hopefully some come true for once :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-0 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Spurs *2-0 Chelsea
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
*Liverpool *2-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2* Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
*West Ham *2-0 West Brom
*Liverpool* 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2.Everton
Crystal Palace.1-0 Newcastle
Manchester City.2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-3.Manchester United
Spurs.3-1 Chelsea
West Ham.1-0 West Brom
Liverpool.3-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-2.Arsenal


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 4-2 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 14 scores
Aston Villa 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 3-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-0 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-2 Swansea
Norwich 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-0 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Spurs 2-3 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-2 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 14 
Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-1 Manchester United
Spurs 3-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Spurs 1-0 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 1-0 Watford
Bournemouth 0-3 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
Spurs 2-0 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 14 Scores
Aston Villa 0-1 *Watford*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Spurs* 3-1 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
*Liverpool* 4-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Watford*
Bournemouth 0-3 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 *Stoke City*
Leicester City 1-1 Manchester United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Chelsea
*West Ham United* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool* 3-1 Swansea City
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-2 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
Spurs 3-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
Spurs 1-0 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea
West Ham 0-1 West Brom
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Tottenham 2-0 Chelsea
West_Ham 1-0 West_Brom
Norwich 0-4 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Leicester 2 Manchester United 1
Spurs 3 Chelsea 2
West Ham 1 West Brom 0
Liverpool 2 Swansea 0
Norwich 0 Arsenal 2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> Can Leicester vs Man United be double points? First and second on the league table right now.





CGS said:


> Nah 1st and 2nd doesn't mean enough right now to warrant it.





CGS said:


> Aston Villa 0-1 Watford
> Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
> Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
> Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
> ...


:mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

^It wouldn't hurt anybody if we created a "first vs second" is automatically a double points matchup (regardless of teams) rule right now.

I think Leicester are a pretty good team. I respect them. They're no slouches.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> ^It wouldn't hurt anybody if we created a "first vs second" is automatically a double points matchup (regardless of teams) rule right now.
> 
> I think Leicester are a pretty good team. I respect them. They're no slouches.


That would make sense, but only after like match 10 to make sure that random teams that happen to be on top after week 1 or 2 don't get double points.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh I prefer doing stuff like that towards the end of the season. During the first half I prefer just having it as Derbies/Huge games. As the season goes on we can start doing double points for title contenders, Top 4 run ins, Europa league battles and relegation battles as well as the derbies and huge matches. 

The idea of 1st vs 2nd whenever they face is nice but even when you look at it now after 14 games the top is changing pretty much every week with ease between United, City and Leicester. Even Arsenal could possibly be top by the end of the day.

Rather keep the double points for matches that are big and matches that will actually make a difference to the final table.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> Meh I prefer doing stuff like that towards the end of the season. During the first half I prefer just having it as Derbies/Huge games. As the season goes on we can start doing double points for title contenders, Top 4 run ins, Europa league battles and relegation battles as well as the derbies and huge matches.
> 
> The idea of 1st vs 2nd whenever they face is nice but even when you look at it now after 14 games the top is changing pretty much every week with ease between United, City and Leicester. Even Arsenal could possibly be top by the end of the day.
> 
> *Rather keep the double points for matches that are big and matches that will actually make a difference to the final table.*



Bit harsh on United.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 0-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 4-1 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 2-2 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Leicester
Watford 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stoke 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 0-1 Leicester
Watford 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stoke 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland 
Man United 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Leicester 
Watford 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-1 Tottenham 
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland 
Man United 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Leicester 
Watford 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-1 Tottenham 
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
*Man Utd* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stoke 1-2* Man City*
*Arsenal *2-0 Sunderland
*Man Utd* 1-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Leicester*
*Watford* 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Tottenham
*Chelsea *2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-4 *Liverpool*
Everton 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stoke 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stoke 1-1 Man City
*Arsenal* 3-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 0-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Leicester*
Watford 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-5 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 15
Stoke 1-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Sunderland
*Man Utd* 1-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 0-2 *Leicester*
*Watford* 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 2-2 Tottenham
*Chelsea* 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-5 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Stoke 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Watford 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 4-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
*Man Utd *3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Leicester*
Watford 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea *2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Stoke 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Man Utd 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Leicester
Watford 1-2 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-3 Leicester
Watford 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stoke 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-3 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-3 Leicester
Watford 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Am I out of this yet? Just in case I'm not

Stoke 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah been neglecting this all week so I apologize for that guys. Just had zero time to really do it. Gonna get it done at some point today anyway 

Stoke 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Man Utd 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-3 Leicester
Watford 2-2 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Stoke City 0 *Manchester City* 3
*Arsenal* 2 Sunderland 0
*Manchester United* 1 West Ham United 0
*Southampton* 2 Aston Villa 0
Swansea City 1 *Leicester City* 3
Watford 1 Norwich City 1
West Bromwich Albion 1 *Tottenham Hotspur* 2
*Chelsea* 1 Bournemouth 0
Newcastle United 1 *Liverpool* 4
*Everton* 3 Crystal Palace 2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Stoke 1-1 Man City
*Arsenal *3-0 Sunderland
*Man Utd* 1-0 West Ham
*Southampton *2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Leicester*
Watford 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea *1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Man Utd 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Watford 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Man Utd 2-2 west ham
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0Leicester
Watford 2-0Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 0-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-6 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn forgot about this....

Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Shit. Computer is busted.

Newcastle United 0-2 *Liverpool
*Everton 1-2 *Crystal Palace*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Redd Foxx said:


> Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
> Man Utd 2-2 west ham
> Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
> Swansea 1-0Leicester
> ...


you gotta give me atleast 10 Points for that one:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 14 Scores*​


> Liam Miller	10
> Rugrats	10
> CGS	10
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	120
> 
> Even Flow	109
> 
> ...


And as another month passes we say goodbye to a few more guys. 

Seems like the third time was not a charm for united_07 as well unluckily. 

Also that lead extension :Brock 

Anyway Last round of minimum barriers. Get to 100 points before January or GTFO ​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

1 point this week so far. What the hell? At this rate I might not make it past December.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LEL 1 point so far this week, this season sucks

I'll be done by January at this rate :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Redd Foxx said:


> Chelsea 0-1 Bournemouth


:applause


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Redd Foxx said:


> you gotta give me atleast 10 Points for that one:mark:


Considering you're already eliminated I don't have to give you fuck all :draper2


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

First the fat boys break up now and this...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 15 Score*​


> Liam Miller	7
> 
> Destiny	6
> Joel	6
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	123
> 
> Even Flow	113
> 
> ...


Well....With weeks like this it's a good thing there is still 4 more gameweeks this month. 

Thank fuck for an Arsenal win as well. From what I can thats the only result everyone predicted correctly :lol

In any case here's hoping for a less shitty week. 

*
Gameweek 16*
Norwich Vs Everton
Crystal Palace Vs Southampton
Manchester City Vs Swansea
Sunderland Vs Watford
West Ham Vs Stoke
Bournemouth Vs Manchester United
Aston Villa Vs Arsenal
Liverpool Vs West Brom
Spurs Vs Newcastle
Leicester Vs Chelsea​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What the hell am I doing at 4th :haha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Only 3 points? :vangaal


DENSPARK said:


> Stoke 0-2 Man City
> *Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland *
> Man United 1-0 West Ham
> Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
> ...


Don't I get 3 points alone for correctly predicting the Watford score? :hmm:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I made 5 points not 2.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awwww now I'm not in 4th alone. All cause CGS can't count


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So? This thing becomes irrelevant after me anyway :draper2

Still, Lol at points battle for that 4th place trophy, lemme just sit at the top of the mountain like :Brock

Anyway. Updated so you can all stop bitching now :side:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Desperate for that top 4 spot :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

scratch that, I had a brain fart :mj2

1 point this week :mj2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Norwich 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 1-2 Swansea
Sunderland 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 3-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Norwich 1 Vs Everton 2
Crystal Palace 3 Vs Southampton 1
Manchester City 2 Vs Swansea 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Watford 1
West Ham 2 Vs Stoke 1
Bournemouth 1 Vs Manchester United 1
Aston Villa 0 Vs Arsenal 1
Liverpool 1 Vs West Brom 0
Spurs 2 Vs Newcastle 0
Leicester 2 Vs Chelsea 1


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Norwich 1-3 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Norwich 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea 
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 3-1 Newcastle
Leicester 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Norwich 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 2-1 Swansea 
Sunderland 1-2 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 3-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Norwich 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Norwich 1 Vs 3 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2 Vs 1 Southampton
*Manchester City* 3 Vs 0 Swansea 
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Watford 
West Ham 1 Vs 2 *Stoke *
Bournemouth 2 Vs 2 Manchester United 
Aston Villa 0 Vs 2 *Arsenal *
*Liverpool* 2 Vs 0 West Brom 
*Spurs* 2 Vs 1 Newcastle
Leicester 2 Vs 2 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Norwich 1-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 5-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-2 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Norwich 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 0-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Norwich 0-1 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Southampton
*Manchester City* 3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 *Watford*
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 0-3* Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 3-1 West Brom
*Spurs* 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Norwich 1-2 *Everton*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
*Manchester City* 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 *Watford*
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool *1-0 West Brom
*Spurs *1-0 Newcastle
*Leicester *2-1 Chelsea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Norwich 0-2 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Southampton
*Manchester City *3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 1-0 West Brom
*Spurs* 4-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Norwich 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Norwich 1-3 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Southampton
*Manchester City* 3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 0-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-4 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Spurs* 2-1 Newcastle
*Leicester* 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Norwich 0-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 3-1 Southampton
Manchester City 4-0 Swansea
Sunderland 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Norwich 1-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 2-1 Watford
West Ham 0-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
West Ham 0-2 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Norwich 1-2 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Southampton
*Manchester City* 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 Watford
*West Ham* 1-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Spurs* 2-0 Newcastle
*Leicester* 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Norwich City 0-1 Everton
West Ham United 1-2 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-0 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Newcastle United
Liverpool 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Leicester City 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich City 1-2 Everton
West Ham United 1-2 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-3 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Newcastle United
Liverpool 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Leicester City 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*
Gameweek 16*
Norwich 0-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 4-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Norwich City 1 *Everton* 3
Crystal Palace 2 Southampton 2
*Manchester City* 3 Swansea City 1
*Sunderland *1 Watford 0
West Ham United 0 *Stoke City* 1
Bournemouth 1 *Manchester United *2
Aston Villa 0 *Arsenal* 2
*Liverpool* 1 West Bromwich Albion 0
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2 Newcastle United 0
Leicester City 1 *Chelsea* 2


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Norwich 1-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 2-1 Watford
West Ham 0-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-5 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 Watford
West Ham 0-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had a shocking three weeks. I just hope to god my punt on Chelsea pays off tonight!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict Chelsea to win every week, and I'm delighted to usually be wrong :evil


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I haven't predicted a Chelsea loss in ages yet they keep losing. you watch, I'll pick them to lose next round and they'll fucking win :mj2


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea 2 Sunderland 1 
Everton 1 Leicester 2 
Man Utd 1 Norwich 0 
Southampton 1 Spurs 1 
Stoke 1 Crystal Palace	3
West Brom 1 Bournemouth 1 
Newcastle 2 Aston Villa 0 
Watford 2 Liverpool 2 
Swansea 2 West Ham 1 
Arsenal 1 Man City 2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Leicester 
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-2 Tottenham 
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 3-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 3-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 0-0 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Leicester 
Man Utd 3-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham 
Stoke 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
Arsenal 2-2 Man City


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 3-2 Leicester 
Man Utd 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham 
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 3-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-2 Man City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea *2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Leicester
*Man Utd* 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
*Stoke *1-0 Crystal Palace
*West Brom* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Newcastle *1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Liverpool
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
Arsenal 2-2 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Stoke 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Man City


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea 3 Sunderland 0	
Everton 2 Leicester 0
Man Utd 1 Norwich 1
Southampton 1 Spurs 2	
Stoke 2 Crystal Palace 2
West Brom 1 Bournemouth 2	
Newcastle 1 Aston Villa 2	
Watford 0 Liverpool 2	
Swansea 2 West Ham 2	
Arsenal 1 Man City 3


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Chelsea* 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 *Tottenham*
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
*Newcastle* 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 *Liverpool*
Swansea 0-2 *West Ham*
*Arsenal* 4-2 Man City


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

9 points for me last week, not bad dot jay peg. 

Chelsea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-3 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 0-0 West Ham
Arsenal 3-1 Man City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chelsea* 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Leicester
*Man Utd* 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 *Tottenham*
Stoke 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
*Newcastle* 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 *Liverpool*
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
Arsenal 1-1 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 17
*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland 
Everton 2-2 Leicester
Man Utd 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 *Spurs*
*Stoke* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*West Brom* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Newcastle* 3-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Swansea* 3-2 West Ham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Man City _*Double Points*_


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland 
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Stoke 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah can't even lie i've just felt too tired and lazy to do this yet :draper2 

I'll do it in the morning after a decent night sleep. also City/Arsenal is double points ositivity


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland 
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Stoke 3-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Liverpool
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CGS said:


> *Yeah can't even lie i've just felt too tired and lazy to do this yet :draper2 *
> 
> I'll do it in the morning after a decent night sleep. also City/Arsenal is double points ositivity


Spoken like a true Jamaican :mj


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Chelsea 0-1 Sunderland
Everton 3-0 Leicester
Man Utd 0-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-0 Tottenham
Stoke 3-2 Crystal Palace
West Brom 0-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Swansea 2-2 West Ham
Arsenal 1-0 Man City


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland 
Everton 3-1 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 0-0 Liverpool
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Man City


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland 
Everton 2-2 Leicester
*Man Utd* 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Spurs
*Stoke* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*West Brom* 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-0 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 *Liverpool*
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Man City


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chelsea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Man City


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Chelsea 0-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Liverpool
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Man City


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-2* Leicester*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Norwich
*Southampton* 2-1 Tottenham
*Stoke* 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
*Newcastle* 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-3* Liverpool*
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
Arsenal 2-2 Man City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Stoke 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 Liverpool
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-3 Spurs
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-3 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Man City


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Norwich City
*Chelsea* 2-1 Sunderland
Southamtpon 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*West Bromwich Albion* 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Leicester City
Stoke City 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Newcastle United* 3-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-3 *Liverpool*
Swansea City 1-2 *West Ham United*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester City *double points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 3-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Spurs
Stoke 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Brom 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 3-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-2 Liverpool
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
Arsenal 2-0 Man City


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Chelsea 1 Sunderland 
Everton 2 Leicester 2
Man Utd 1 Norwich 0
Southampton 1 Spurs 3
Stoke 1 Crystal Palace 1
West Brom 0 Bournemouth 1
Newcastle 3 Aston Villa 0
Watford 1 Liverpool 2
Swansea 0 West Ham 2
Arsenal 1 Man City 1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Spoken like a true Jamaican :mj












Chelsea 1 Sunderland 0
Everton 2 Leicester 2
Man Utd 2 Norwich 1
Southampton 1 Spurs 1
Stoke 1 Crystal Palace 1
West Brom 1 Bournemouth 1
Newcastle 1 Aston Villa 2
Watford 1 Liverpool 2
Swansea 0 West Ham 1
Arsenal 1 Man City 1


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chelsea 1 Sunderland 0
Everton 2 Leicester 3
Man Utd 3 Norwich 0
Southampton 0 Spurs 1
Stoke 2 Crystal Palace 1
West Brom 2 Bournemouth 0
Newcastle 0 Aston Villa 1
Watford 0 Liverpool 2
Swansea 0 West Ham 2
Arsenal 2 Man City 2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> *Manchester United* 2-0 Norwich City *0 points*
> *Chelsea* 2-1 Sunderland *1 point*
> Southamtpon 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur **1 point***
> *West Bromwich Albion* 2-0 Bournemouth *0 points*
> ...





My Gameweek 16 said:


> Norwich City 0-1 Everton *0 points*
> West Ham United 1-2 Stoke City *0 points*
> Sunderland 0-0 Watford *0 points*
> Manchester City 2-0 Swansea City *1 point*
> ...


11 points this week, better than expected. 7 points for gameweek 16, so 18+80 = 98 points.

Arsenal are going to clinch this season's title imho, calling it now - heck, I called it before the season began, just a strong gut feeling here.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure combined the past 2 weeks I've only got like 4 or 5 points so unless I have an amazing couple of rounds I'll be eliminated next time :mj2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

1 point before Christmas is depressing :jose


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas Eve Eve gentlemen. Allow me to get the ball rolling for our festive predictions:

Stoke 0-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-3 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester 
Man City 4-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Stoke City* 2-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-2 *West Ham United*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester City
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland 
Swansea City 2-2 West Bromwich Albion
*Tottenham Hotspur* 1-0 Norwich City
Newcastle United 1-2 *Everton*
Southampton 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Stoke 2-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-2 Leicester 
Man City 3-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-3 Arsenal


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stoke 0-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 Leicester 
Man City 4-0 Sunderland 
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Stoke* 3-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester
*Man City* 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-3* Everton*
Southampton 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Stoke 2-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 *Man Utd*
Aston Villa 0-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
*Tottenham* 3-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 *Everton*
Southampton 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Stoke 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 16 Scores​


> Desecrated	12
> 
> Seabs	11
> 
> ...


Gameweek 17 Results​


> Mr. Jay-LK	11
> 
> CamillePunk	10
> Destiny	10
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	131
> 
> Seabs	122
> 
> ...


Top at Christmas :brodgers

Apologies for the delay in this anyway only just managed to get the time to properly do it. Also if there are any mistakes let me know

Anyway have a Merry Christmas people and lets hope for some decent results on Boxing day :brodgers​


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, I think that's the first time I've topped a weekly scoring chart.

here's to hoping I don't get destroyed this week


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Stoke 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Chelsea 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-3 *Leicester*
*Man City *3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
*Tottenham *2-0 Norwich
*Newcastle *2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh shit I'm closing in :mark: 

Stoke 1-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-0 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 0-3 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@CGS, I got 8 mother fucker.

Gameweek 18
*Stoke* 2-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-3 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 5-1 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stoke 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So i've been shit the last 2 weeks, and i'm still 3rd in the standings? 

:damn


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Stoke* 2-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 0-4 *Leicester*
*Man City* 4-1 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 *Everton*
Southampton 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Stoke* 2-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
*Tottenham *2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-3* Arsenal*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stoke 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-0 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-2 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoke 1-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Watford
Liverpool 1-3 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Watford
Liverpool 1-3 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Stoke 0-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-0 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stoke 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-3 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-2 Leicester :mj2
Man City 1-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Stoke City 1 Manchester United 1
Aston Villa 0 West Ham United 2
Bournemouth 1 Crystal Palace 1
Chelsea 2 Watford 1
Liverpool 1 Leicester City 1
Manchester City 2 Sunderland 0
Swansea 1 West Bromwich Albion 1
Tottenham Hotspur 3 Norwich City 1
Newcastle United 1 Everton 3
Southampton 0 Arsenal 2


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Stoke City 2 Manchester United 2
Aston Villa 1 West Ham United 2
Bournemouth 1 Crystal Palace 2
Chelsea 3 Watford 0
Liverpool 2 Leicester City 2
Manchester City 1 Sunderland 0
Swansea 0 West Bromwich Albion 1
Tottenham Hotspur 2 Norwich City 1
Newcastle United 0 Everton 2
Southampton 1 Arsenal 2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stoke 2-0 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stoke 2-1Man Utd
Aston Villa 3-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-3 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Stoke 2-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Stoke/United has already kicked off, to my knowledge - I don't think you can submit predictions for that game.

EDIT:

_*Gameweek 19 predictions

*_Watford 1-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Swansea City
West Bromwich Albion 0-0 Newcastle United
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
*Norwich City* 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
West Ham United 1-2 *Southampton*
Leicester City 2-2 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas...

Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea 
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 Stokealona 
Norwich 0-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Tottenham 
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Was gonna get you guys to do both game weeks in one anyway since I knew I wouldn't get this done before Monday. Also Chelsea/Man U can be the last double pointer of 2015

Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea 
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Stoke
Norwich 0-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Swansea 
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
*Everton* 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-2 *Chelsea* *double points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 *Tottenham*
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
*Leicester* 2-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

@CGS 6th v 15th is double points but 1st v 3rd isn't :moyes5

*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Swansea 
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Stoke
*Norwich* 2-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-2 *Chelsea* *double points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 *Tottenham*
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
*Leicester* 3-1 Man City *double points*
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Should just be happy I'm giving you extra points matches tbh :draper2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Tottenham
West Ham 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Swansea
*West Brom* 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *double points*
*Arsenal *3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 *Tottenham*
West Ham 0-1 *Southampton*
*Leicester *2-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 19
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 *Newcastle*
Everton 2-2 Stoke
*Norwich* 2-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 0-1 *Chelsea* _*Double Points*_
*Arsenal* 5-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-0 Tottenham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-3 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea 
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-2 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Crystal Palace 3-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-3 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-3 Tottenham
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 3-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Newcastle*
Everton 2-2 Stoke
*Norwich* 2-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 *Tottenham*
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-3* Man City*
Sunderland 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea 
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 2-2 Tottenham 
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-4 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Crystal Palace 3-1 Swansea 
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 4-0 Bournemouth
Watford 0-1 Tottenham 
West Ham 0-2 Southampton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crystal Palace 3-1 Swansea 
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Stoke
Norwich 0-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 0-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 2-2 Tottenham
West Ham 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea 
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea 
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-2 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Swansea 
*West Brom* 2-1 Newcastle
*Everton* 3-1 Stoke
*Norwich* 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 0-0 Chelsea *double points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Bournemouth
Watford 2-2 Tottenham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
*Leicester* 2-1 Man City *double points*
Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea 
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-4 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea 
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *double points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 2-2 Tottenham 
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-3 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

4 points for week 18 and 7 for gameweek 19 so far.

EDIT: make that 9 for week 19. (98+4+9 = 111 points)

I'll wait for CGS's confirmation.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

West Ham 1 Liverpool 2	
West Brom 1 Stoke 2	
Arsenal 2 Newcastle United 1
Leicester 2 Bournemouth	1
Manchester United 1 Swansea 0	
Norwich 1 Southampton 2	
Sunderland 2 Aston Villa 1
Watford 1 Manchester City 2	
Crystal Palace 1 Chelsea 1	
Everton 2 Tottenham 2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-1 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Stoke
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 2-2 Southampton
Sunderland 1-3 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Newcastle
*Leicester* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 1-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Watford 1-2 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 0-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Stoke
Watford 1-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle United
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea 
Everton 2-3 Tottenham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Watford 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

West Ham 1 Liverpool 1	
West Brom 1 Stoke 2	
Arsenal 3 Newcastle United 1
Leicester 2 Bournemouth 0
Manchester United 1 Swansea 0	
Norwich 0 Southampton 1	
Sunderland 1 Aston Villa 0
Watford 2 Manchester City 1	
Crystal Palace 1 Chelsea 1	
Everton 1 Tottenham 2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_*Gameweek 20 predictions

*_West Ham United 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Newcastle United
*Leicester City* 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea City
Norwich City 0-2 *Southampton*
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Stoke City*
Watford 1-3 *Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Watford 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 0-2 Southampton
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Stoke
Watford 1-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal *4-0 Newcastle
*Leicester *2-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 *Stoke*
*Watford *1-0 Man City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Chelsea*
Everton 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Watford 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle United
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-2 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea 
Everton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 20
West Ham 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Newcastle
*Leicester* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 1-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
Watford 1-2 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 3-2 Tottenham


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

West Ham 0-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle United
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-3 Manchester City 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea 
Everton 2-3 Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle United
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-3 *Manchester City* 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea 
Everton 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-0 Newcastle
*Leicester *2-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 1-0 Swansea
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *Stoke*
Watford 1-2 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 3-2 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Ham 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Watford 2-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*West Ham* 2-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-0 Newcastle
*Leicester* 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-2 *Southampton*
Sunderland 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Watford 1-3 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Chelsea
*Everton* 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Doing this now :side:

West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Watford 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 18 Results​


> Foreshadowed	9
> 
> Joel	8
> DwayneAustin	8
> ...


*
Gameweek 19 Results​*


> DwayneAustin	11
> 
> Seabs	10
> 
> ...


*
Updated Table​*


> CGS	141
> 
> Seabs	138
> 
> ...




Well fuck. I might have to start CGSing Seabs & Even Flow's scores each week. Both of you are getting a bit to close for comfort :side:

Also just a reminder not to edit you scores after the gameweek has begun. If you REALLY want to change a score just create another post with just that match. Just so I can be 100% certain you haven't gone and changed any other result

Anyway happy new year :hb and with the new year brings a new elimination system. So now the barriers are over with and instead at the end of January, February and March *the bottom two scorers will be eliminated EACH MONTH*, Once we reach April *the bottom two scorers will be eliminated EACH WEEK*. Whoever is left the end of April will be competing for the crown. ​


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 Stoke
Watford 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

CGS.

For week 18 you have me down for 5 points. I have it worked out at 9



> Stoke 2-1 Man Utd
> Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
> Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
> Chelsea 3-1 Watford
> ...


Villa v West ham 3 points
Bournemouth v Palace 1 point
Liverpool v Leicester 1 point
City v Sunderland 1 point
Spurs v Norwich 3 points


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Now is where things get really interesting.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 20 Scores​


> Foreshadowed	11
> 
> Desecrated	9
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	148
> 
> Seabs	142
> 
> ...


Still #1 :brodgers

Decent round of results in a pretty unpredictable week to be fair. Table should be fully correct now too

Welp with no Prem games this week everyone has till next Tuesday to get all their predictions in so no rush :hb

*Gameweek 21*
Aston Villa Vs Crystal Palace
Bournemouth Vs West Ham
Newcastle Vs Manchester United
Chelsea Vs West Brom
Manchester City Vs Everton
Southampton Vs Watford
Stoke Vs Norwich
Swansea Vs Sunderland
Liverpool Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs Vs Leicester
​


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Man City 2-0 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Spurs 2-0 Leicester


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 0-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
Bournemouth 1-2 *West Ham*
Newcastle 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 1-0 West Brom
*Man City* 3-2 Everton
Southampton 0-1 *Watford*
*Stoke* 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal*
Spurs 1-1 Leicester


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 0-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 2-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Man City 4-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 0-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal
Spurs 2-0 Leicester


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Spurs 2-0 Leicester


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Stoke City* 2-1 Norwich
Swansea City 0-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Leicester City


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Everton
Southampton 3-1 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Spurs 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Everton
Southampton 0-1 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal
Spurs 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Bournemouth 0-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester City *2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Stoke *2-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-3 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
*Spurs *2-1 Leicester


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal
Spurs 1-0 Leicester


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal
Spurs 1-0 Leicester


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester United
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester City* 3-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Stoke* 3-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-1 Leicester


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea *2-0 West Brom
*Man City* 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Stoke *2-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-1 Leicester


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Leicester


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 0-0 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Newcastle 2-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 0-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Leicester


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Missed a few weeks but seems like I'm still in this.

Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester City* 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Stoke* 2-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 0-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
*Spurs* 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 21
Aston Villa 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
*Newcastle* 2-1 Manchester United
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
*Manchester City* 2-0 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Watford
*Stoke* 2-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal* _*Double Points*_
*Spurs* 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fuck, I almost completely forgot there was mid-week fixtures until I looked at my phone and saw the United/Newcastle lineups from one of my apps.

Aston Villa 0-2 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Man City 2-2 Everton 
Southampton 1-2 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Leicester


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

0 points this week. jesus.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol i forgot to make any predictions

Looks like im heading out soon


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

4 points this week fucking hell :mj2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Glorious 1 pointer.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I got 2. What a shitty week for most people here.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Saint Dick said:


> Glorious 1 pointer.


1 point for me as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DENSPARK said:


> 4 points this week fucking hell :mj2


Quit your complaining. That's like a top score for this week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joel said:


> Quit your complaining. That's like a top score for this week.


Jobber scores for all :dance


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Watford


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Man City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 21 Results*​


> Berlino	5
> 
> DENSPARK	4
> Foreshadowed	4
> ...


*
Updated Table​*


> CGS	151
> 
> Seabs	143
> 
> ...


@DENSPARK Bitching despite being one of the 2nd highest scorers this week :kobe

With that being said what a JOBTASTIC week all around :mj2. Even Berlino should hang his head in shame tbh :mj2 

Lets hope for a much better round this weekend. Also Pool/Man U is double.

_ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

*Tottenham *1-0 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
*Man City *1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham*
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 *Leicester*
*Liverpool *2-1 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea 0-1 *Watford*
​


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 0-1 *Norwich City*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle United 1-2 *West Ham United*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Aston Villa 0-1 *Leicester City*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Manchester United *double points*
Stoke City 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea City 1-1 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I got 5 points, not 4. Just you you know.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham* 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*Man City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-1 *West Ham*
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-3 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea 0-1 *Watford*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham *2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
*Man City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-1 *West Ham*
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Leicester*
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea 1-1 Watford


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 1-0 Everton
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 0-1 Watford


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tottenham *2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 2-2 Norwich
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
*Man City *2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-3 *West Ham*
*Southampton *2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 0-2 *Watford*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tottenham 2-2 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 2-3 Everton
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 0-2 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 21
*Tottenham* 3-0 Sunderland
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 1-2 *Everton*
*Man City* 4-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 *Leicester*
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd _*Double Points*_
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea 0-1 *Watford*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 0-1 Arsenal
Swansea 0-2 Watford


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tottenham 3-1 Sunderland	
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich	
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-3 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 0-1 Arsenal
Swansea 1-2 Watford


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Man City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Leicester City
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *double points*
Stoke City 1-0 Arsenal
Swansea City 1-2 Watford


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Tottenham *2-0 Sunderland
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Norwich
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
*Man City* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 *Leicester*
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea 0-1 *Watford*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Tottenham* 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-2 *Norwich*
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
*Man City* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham
*Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Leicester*
Liverpool 1-2 *Man Utd* _*Double Points*_
Stoke 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 0-2 *Watford*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich
Chelsea 1-0 Everton
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 2-1 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Watford


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Bournemouth 1-0 Norwich
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Man City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 0-1 Watford


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tottenham 3-1 Sunderland 
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Leicester 
Liverpool 2-0 Man Utd *double points*
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Watford


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*

Aston Villa 0-2 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Swansea 0-1 *Watford*

I knew I should have sent all of my predictions in a PM in August like I used to do


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Crystal palace 1-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-1 stoke
Man Utd 1-2 Southampton
Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth 
Watford 3-1 Newcastle
West brom 1-0 aston villa
West ham 2-3 man city
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-2 Tottenham
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth 
Watford 2-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Norwich 0-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Leicester* 2-1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth 
*Watford* 2-1 Newcastle
*West Brom* 3-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 0-2 *Man City*
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham 
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Bournemouth
Watford 2-1 Newcastle 
West Brom 0-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Everton 3-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Norwich 1-3 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Leicester* 2-1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth
*Watford* 3-2 Newcastle
*West Brom *1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-3 *Man City*
*Everton* 3-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Norwich City 0-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Leicester City* 2-1 Stoke City
*Manchester United* 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth 
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
*West Bromwich Albion* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea City
*Arsenal* 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Norwich City 0-1 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Leicester City 1-1 Stoke City
*Manchester United* 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth
*Watford *1-0 Newcastle United
*West Bromwich Albion* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-1 Manchester City
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea City
*Arsenal* 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Norwich City 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Leicester City* 2-0 Stoke City
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 3-3 Bournemouth
*Watford* 2-1 Newcastle United
*West Bromwich Albion* 2-0 Aston Villa
*West Ham United* 2-1 Manchester City
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea City
*Arsenal* 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal vs Chelsea is double points.

Gameweek 22
Norwich City 0-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Leicester City* 1-0 Stoke City
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-2 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
*West Bromwich Albion* 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 2-3 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 3-0 Swansea City
*Arsenal* 2-0 Chelsea _*Double Points*_


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Norwich City 0-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester United 1-0 Southampton
Sunderland 0-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-2 Manchester City
Everton 3-1 Swansea City
Arsenal 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Norwich City 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester United 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-2 Newcastle United
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Swansea City
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich City 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-0 Stoke City
Manchester United 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 1-1 Bournemouth
Watford 3-1 Newcastle United
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 0-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Swansea City
Arsenal 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Norwich 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham 
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-0 Newcastle 
West Brom 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Norwich City 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 2-0 Stoke City
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 3-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-0 Newcastle United
West Bromwich Albion 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-0 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Swansea City
Arsenal 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham 
Leicester 2-2 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Sunderland 2-2 Bournemouth
Watford 2-0 Newcastle 
West Brom 1-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-2 Man City
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich City 0-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Leicester City 1-1 Stoke City
Man United 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 1-2 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Newcastle
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Man City
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Norwich City 0-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Tottenham 
*Leicester City* 1-0 Stoke City
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton
*Sunderland *2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
*West Bromwich* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-2 Manchester City
*Everton *3-1 Swansea City
*Arsenal *2-0 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Arsenal vs Chelsea is double points.












Don't come on my game making the rules pls 

But yeah Arsenal/Chelsea is double points :side:

Norwich City 0-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City 1-1 Stoke City
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Sunderland 2-1 Bournemouth
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
West Bromwich Albion 0-1 Aston Villa
West Ham United 1-2 Manchester City
Everton 0-1 Swansea City
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

I'll calculate last weeks scores later on.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not a single person predicted the Chelsea win.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 22 Results​


> STALKER	6
> Berlino	6
> Rugrat	6
> 
> ...


Gameweek 23 Results​


> Punkhead	9
> Destiny	9
> 
> STALKER	7
> ...


Updated Tabke​


> CGS	156
> 
> Seabs	153
> 
> ...


Just about holding on to that top position :deandre SEABS PLS! 

Atleast gameweek 23 was better than the previous two weeks (lol at my poverty score though) 

Also you can double check your scores since i can't say for sure I haven't fucked up :side: 

Anyway with that being the last round of January we have our first eliminations. See you Later Saint Dick, Fozzy & legendkiller. Let's see who will go next month. 

Gameweek 24 
Arsenal Vs Southampton
Leicester Vs Liverpool
Norwich Vs Spurs
Sunderland Vs Manchester City
West Ham Vs Aston Villa
Crystal Palace Vs Bournemouth
Manchester United Vs Stoke
West Brom Vs Swansea
Everton Vs Newcastle
Watford Vs Chelsea​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rising up the "tabke"*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Defo CGSing your score for next week now :side:

and you can forget getting your judging back early


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If it wasn't for my week 22 disaster, I'd probably be top by now 

sake

smh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 1-3 Tottenahm
Sunderland 0-2 Man City
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 Chelsea

30 points this week please. Don't let me down premier league :saul


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich City 1-3 *Tottenham City*
Sunderland 0-3 *Manchester City*
*West Ham United* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-1 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Swansea City
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal 2-2 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich City 1-2 Tottenham City
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City
West Ham United 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Swansea City
Everton 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 1-4 Tottenahm
Sunderland 0-4 Man City
West Ham 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Liverpool
Norwich City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham United 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 3-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 2-2 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Swansea City
Everton 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 2-2 Spurs
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester City
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
West Brom 2-1 Swansea
Everton 1-2 Newcastle
Watford 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 0-1 *Spurs*
Sunderland 0-3 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 4-2 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## LocalVillain (Jan 29, 2016)

Arsenal 4-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Norwich 0-2 Spurs
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City
West Ham 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-2 Stoke
West Brom 0-0 Swansea
Everton 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 0-0 Liverpool
Norwich 0-2 Spurs
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-2 Liverpool
Norwich City 0-2 Tottenham City
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham United 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 2-1 Swansea City
Everton 3-0 Newcastle United
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
*Leicester* 2-1 Liverpool
Norwich 0-2 *Spurs*
Sunderland 0-3 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Manchester United 0-1 *Stoke*
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 0-1 *Spurs*
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester United* 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 24
*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
*Leicester* 2-1 Liverpool
Norwich 1-3 *Spurs*
Sunderland 2-5 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-0 Swansea
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 Liverpool
Norwich 2-3 Spurs
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *2-0 Southampton
*Leicester *2-1 Liverpool
Norwich 0-2 *Spurs*
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 1-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 1-3 Spurs
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-1 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich City 0-2 Tottenham City
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City
West Ham United 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 2-1 Swansea City
Everton 2-2 Newcastle United
Watford 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Norwich 0-2 Spurs
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man City 2 Leicester 1
Aston Villa 0 Norwich 1	
Liverpool 3 Sunderland 1
Newcastle 1 West Brom 1	
Stoke 0 Everton 2	
Swansea 1 Crystal Palace 1	
Tottenham 1 Watford 0
Southampton 2 West Ham 2	
Bournemouth 1 Arsenal 2
Chelsea 2 Man Utd	2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man City 2-1 Leicester 
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich 
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland 
Newcastle 1-0 West Brom 
Stoke 2-1 Everton 
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Tottenham 3-0 Watford 
Southampton 2-0 West Ham 
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal 
Chelsea 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Man City 2-2 Leicester 
Aston Villa 1-3 Norwich 
Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland 
Newcastle 0-1 West Brom 
Stoke 1-1 Everton 
Swansea 0-2 Crystal Palace 
Tottenham 2-1 Watford 
Southampton 1-1 West Ham 
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal 
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Man City 1-1 Leicester
Aston Villa 1-2 *Norwich*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 0-0 Everton
Swansea 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Watford
Southampton 1-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester City 2-0 Leicester City
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-2 Everton
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Watford
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester United

Chelsea/United and Citeh/Leicester both double points right? :evil


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Manchester City* 2-1 Leicester City
Aston Villa 0-2 *Norwich City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle United 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 2-2 Everton
Swansea City 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Watford
*Southampton* 2-0 West Ham United
Bournemouth 0-3 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Manchester City 1-1 Leicester City
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich City
*Liverpool *2-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle United* 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 1-2 *Everton*
*Swansea City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Watford
Southampton 1-1 West Ham United
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Manchester City 1-2 *Leicester City*
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich City
Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle United 0-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Stoke City* 2-1 Everton
*Swansea City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Watford
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham United
Bournemouth 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 25
*Man City* 1-0 Leicester
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Norwich
*Liverpool* 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *West Brom*
Stoke 1-1 Everton
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 3-0 Watford
Southampton 1-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Man City 2-0 Leicester 
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich 
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland 
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom 
Stoke 1-1 Everton 
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace 
Tottenham 1-0 Watford 
Southampton 2-1 West Ham 
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal 
Chelsea 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Man City 3-0 Leicester 
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich 
Liverpool 2-2 Sunderland 
Newcastle 3-1 West Brom 
Stoke 1-2 Everton 
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace 
Tottenham 1-1 Watford 
Southampton 3-1 West Ham 
Bournemouth 2-3 Arsenal 
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich City
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle United 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 2-1 Everton
Swansea City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Watford
Southampton 1-1 West Ham United
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Man City 2-2 Leicester
Aston Villa 1-2* Norwich*
*Liverpool *2-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 3-0 Watford
Southampton 1-2 *West Ham*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 0-1 *Man Utd *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Manchester City 4-0 Leicester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Norwich City
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle United 3-1 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 1-2 Everton
Swansea City 2-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Watford
Southampton 1-2 West Ham United
Bournemouth 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester United


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester City 2-0 Leicester City
Aston Villa 0-0 Norwich City
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle United 2-3 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 0-1 Everton
Swansea City 2-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Watford
Southampton 1-1 West Ham United
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Norwich City
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle United 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 2-1 Everton
Swansea City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Watford
Southampton 1-0 West Ham United
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-3 Manchester United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 1-1 Leicester
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 Everton
Swansea 1-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 3-0 Watford
Southampton 1-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Norwich City
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle United 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 2-2 Everton
Swansea City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Watford
Southampton 0-1 West Ham United
Bournemouth 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United

I'll do last weeks either later or tomorrow. Also United/Chelsea and since Leicester have seemingly forgotten they are mid table team :side: Leicester/City can be double points too.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> I'll do last weeks either later or tomorrow. Also United/Chelsea and since Leicester have seemingly forgotten they are mid table team :side: Leicester/City can be double points too.


When were Leicester a mid-table team, 2001? :evil


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry relegation contenders* :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 24 Results*​


> DwayneAustin	13
> 
> DENSPARK	10
> Foreshadowed	10
> ...


*Gameweek 25 Results*​


> Cliffy	14
> 
> CGS	14
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	178
> 
> Seabs	168
> 
> ...


Comftable gap restored :Brock

Pretty decent round of games. Only one person predicted a Leicester win though (what a waste of double points :side 

Anyway on to the next round 

*
Gameweek 26*
Sunderland Vs Manchester United
Bournemouth Vs Stoke
Crystal Palace Vs Watford
Everton Vs West Brom
Norwich VS West Ham
Swansea Vs Southampton
Chelsea Vs Newcastle
Arsenal Vs Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa Vs Liverpool
Manchester City Vs Spurs *Double Points*
​


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CGS said:


> *
> Gameweek 26*
> Sunderland Vs Manchester United
> Bournemouth Vs Stoke
> ...


:mj


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:side:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:evil

Anyway, on to the predictions:

Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Watford
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-0 Leicester City *double points* 
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool 
Man City 2-1 Tottenham *double points*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Everton 3-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-2 Leicester City *double points* 
Aston Villa 1-3 Liverpool 
Man City 1-1 Tottenham *double points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-3 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Everton 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-1 Leicester City *double points* 
Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool 
Man City 1-1 Tottenham *double points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sunderland 0-1 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 26
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 3-1 Watford
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-3 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Stoke*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
*Everton* 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 *West Ham*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 2-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy said:


> Chelsea Vs Newcastle


Chelsea are so shit, Clffy can't even be bothered to predict their scores anymore :mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Sunderland 0-1 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke City
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Watford
*Everton* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich 1-2 *West Ham United*
Swansea City 0-1 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-2 *Leicester City* *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Liverpool*
Manchester City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shit, not sure how i missed that :lol

You'll beat Newcastle tho


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Everton 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich 1-2 West Ham United
Swansea City 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-2 Leicester City *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sunderland 0-1 Manchester United
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
*Everton *2-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 *West Ham*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea *1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-2 *Leicester* *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
Manchester City 1-2 *Spurs* *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> Only one person predicted a Leicester win though *(what a waste of double points :side*


I disagree :kobe3

Sunderland 1-1 Manchester United
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Watford*
*Everton* 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 *West Ham*
Swansea 1-2 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-2 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Liverpool*
Manchester City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-3 Liverpool
Manchester City 3-2 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunderland 0-1 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-2 Stoke
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 26
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-0 Watford
*Everton* 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 *West Ham*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 1-0 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-2 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Everton 3-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:hmm: I made a total of 18 points in the last two gameweeks CGS, the updated table is incorrect. 


Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 *West Ham*
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-2 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-2 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*

I'm liking the 2-1.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunderland 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Everton 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Leicester *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 25 Results​


> Curry	12
> 
> Punkhead	9
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	183
> 
> Seabs	176
> 
> ...


Curry scoring big with dem 2-1's 

Stop trying to catch up pls Seabs kthx

One more week before the next round of eliminations.Let's go

*Gameweek 27*
West Ham Vs Sunderland
Leicester Vs Norwich
Southampton Vs Chelsea
Stoke Vs Aston Villa
Watford Vs Bournemouth
West Brom Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester United Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs Vs Swansea​


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

West Ham 3-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal 
Spurs 3-0 Swansea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

West Ham 2-0 Sunderland 
Leicester 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Stoke 3-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 4-0 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal 
Spurs 2-0 Swansea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 2 Vs Sunderland 1
Leicester 3 Vs Norwich 1
Southampton 1 Vs Chelsea 1
Stoke 1 Vs Aston Villa 0
Watford 2 Vs Bournemouth 2
West Brom 0 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Manchester United 1 Vs Arsenal 2 *Double Points*
Spurs 2 Vs Swansea 0


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*West Ham United* 2-0 Sunderland
*Leicester City* 2-0 Norwich City
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
*Stoke City* 3-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Bromwich Albion 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Manchester United 1-2 *Arsenal* 
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Swansea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*West Ham* 2-0 Sunderland 
*Leicester* 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
*Stoke* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Watford* 1-0 Bournemouth
*West Brom* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
*Tottenham* 4-1 Swansea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anybody know when will the two postponed games be played?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham.1-1 Sunderland.
Leicester.2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke.3-0 Aston Villa
Watford.2-2 Bournemouth
West Brom.2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2.Arsenal.*Double Points*
Tottenham.3-1 Swansea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
*Leicester* 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
*Stoke* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Watford* 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 0-2 *Arsenal* 
*Spurs* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

West Ham 1-1 Sunderland 
Leicester 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-0 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea

2-1 Life


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 3-1 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Leicester 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 0-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 27
*West Ham* 2-0 Sunderland
*Leicester* 3-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Watford* 2-1 Bournemouth
*West Brom* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-3 *Arsenal* _*Double Points*_
*Spurs* 3-0 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
*Leicester *2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
*Stoke* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Watford *2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
*Spurs* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 0-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Leicester 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 2-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
*Leicester *2-0 Norwich
*Southampton *1-0 Chelsea
*Stoke *2-0 Aston Villa
*Watford *2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Spurs* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 27 Scores*​


> Curry	11
> 
> Even Flow	9
> Desecrated	9
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	191
> 
> Seabs	179
> 
> ...


Welp thats the deadweight gone now. Everyone left is a regular participant so those at the bottom better up their game!

Speaking of upping their game, shout out to @Currry for topping the group for the 2nd week in a row thanks to Dem 2-1's. (I know who i'm copying next week :side 

Also out of the 17 guys that predicted only one predicted a Man U win :lol. 15 guys predicted an Arsenal Win :mj2 

Right next round of games on Tuesday so gogogo

*Gameweek 28 *
Aston Villa Vs Everton
Bournemouth Vs Southampton
Leicester Vs West Brom
Norwich Vs Chelsea
Sunderland Vs Crystal Palace
Arsenal Vs Swansea
Stoke Vs Newcastle
West Ham Vs Spurs
Manchester City Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Manchester United Vs Watford​


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-3 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Watford


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

24 points behind CGS :mj2

Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Liverpool 0-0 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DeeGuy said:


> 24 points behind CGS :mj2


:Brock


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-3 Spurs
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-0 Watford


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Watford

3 in a row incoming :woo


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-3 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-0 Watford


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-3 *Everton*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Southampton*
*Leicester* 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 3-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester City *3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Manchester United *2-0 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You'd think a Liverpool fan running this game would have known Liverpool were the home team in the match vs City :no:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 0-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 2-2 Spurs
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City (x2)
Manchester United 2-0 Watford


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-3 Everton
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 3-0 Newcastle
West Ham 0-1 Spurs
Liverpool 1-1 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-3 *Everton*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Southampton*
*Leicester* 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 3-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Watford


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-3 *Everton*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Southampton*
*Leicester City* 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Norwich City 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Swansea City
*Stoke City* 3-0 Newcastle United
West Ham United 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City
*Manchester United* 2-0 Watford


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Aston Villa 0-2.Everton
Bournemouth 2-2.Southampton
Leicester.1-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3.Chelsea
Sunderland 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal.3-1 Swansea
Stoke.2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Manchester City.1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Manchester United.1-2 Watford


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Everton*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Southampton*
*Leicester *1-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Arsenal *2-0 Swansea
*Stoke *2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
Liverpool 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> You'd think a Liverpool fan running this game would have known Liverpool were the home team in the match vs City :no:


:mj2

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 0-1 Spurs
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Manchester United 1-0 Watford


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Watford


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Everton*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Southampton*
*Leicester* 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Watford


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Sunderland 1-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-0 Watford


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-3 Everton
Bournemouth 0-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 Chelsea
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Spurs
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 28
Aston Villa 1-3 *Everton*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Southampton*
*Leicester* 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 *Chelsea*
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 4-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Liverpool 2-2 Manchster City _*Double Points*_
Manchester United 0-1 *Watford*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Shit.

Had many of the right results in mind but changed them before posting.

Hope I have a better gameday tomorrow.

Need to edge out Rugrat (156), STALKER (155), Cliffy (155), Berlino (149), Desecrated (146) at least by a couple of points from my 145 to not get eliminated this month.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke	
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 4-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-0 Norwich	
Watford 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-3 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal
*Chelsea* 2-1 Stoke	
Everton 1-2 *West Ham*
*Man City* 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 1-0 Norwich	
Watford 1-3 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 1-2 *Man Utd*

Tottenham-Arsenal is double points, right?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke	
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 4-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Norwich	
Watford 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
Watford 1-1 Leicester 
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 2-2 Man United


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Man City 5-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
Watford 1-3 Leicester 
Crystal Palace 2-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Man United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Tottenham* 3-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-2 Stoke	
Everton 1-1 West Ham
*Man City* 4-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-0 Norwich	
Watford 1-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke	
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Norwich	
Watford 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke	
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 3-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-0 Norwich	
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Tottenham 1-0 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke	
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 4-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-0 Norwich	
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 Norwich
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
West Brom 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Tottenham 4-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Everton 0-0 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 Norwich
Watford 0-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 29
Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Stoke
Everton 1-2 *West Ham*
*Man City* 5-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Swansea* 1-0 Norwich
Watford 1-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Arsenal
*Chelsea* 2-1 Stoke City
Everton 0-1 *West Ham United*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Swansea City* 2-0 Norwich City 
Watford 1-2 *Leicester City*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
West Bromwich Albion 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Tottenham* 2-1 Arsenal
*Chelsea* 1-0 Stoke
Everton 1-2 *West Ham*
*Man City* 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Swansea* 1-0 Norwich
Watford 1-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Liverpool*
West Brom 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tottenham 0-0 Arsenal
Chelsea 0-0 Stoke
Everton 0-0 West Ham
Man City 0-5 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Sunderland
Swansea 0-0 Norwich
Watford 0-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 Liverpool
West Brom 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll do the scores either later or tomorrow when I have time. Also obvious double pointer this week (DAT BIG SWANSEA/NORWICH BOUT :side

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal *double points*
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke	
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 Norwich	
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tottenham 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2--1 Stoke
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Man City 2-0Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 Norwich
Watford 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Liverpool
West Brom 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham *3-1 Arsenal *double points*
Chelsea 1-1 Stoke
*Everton *2-1 West Ham
*Man City* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle *2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Sunderland
*Swansea *2-1 Norwich
Watford 1-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
West Brom 0-1 *Man Utd*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Shit. I knew it. I had it down as a 2-2 for Spurs/Arsenal but changed it to a 1-1.

FUCK.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 28 Score​


> CGS	9
> 
> Demon Hunter	8
> Punkhead	8
> ...


Gameweek 29 Scores​


> Joel	15
> 
> Mr. Jay-LK	12
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	207
> 
> Seabs	190
> 
> ...


Dem 2-1's finally letting Curry down. Time for a new strategy bro 

Mr Jay-LK playing the IncapableNinja role nicely :klopp5

Anyway pretty small gameweek this week.

*Gameweek 30 *
Norwich Vs Manchester City
Bournemouth Vs Swansea
Stoke Vs Southampton
Aston Villa Vs Spurs
Leicester Vs Newcastle
​


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 30
Norwich 1-3 Manchester City
Bournemouth 1-2 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Norwich City 0-3 *Manchester City*
*A.F.C. Bournemouth* 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke City 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 *Tottenham Hotspur
* *Leicester City* 2-0 Newcastle United


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 30 
Norwich 1 Vs Manchester City 2
Bournemouth 2 Vs Swansea 1
Stoke 1 Vs Southampton 2
Aston Villa 1 Vs Spurs 2
Leicester 2 Vs Newcastle 1


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 30
Norwich 0-3 Manchester City
Bournemouth 2-2 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 Spurs
Leicester 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Norwich 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 0-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Norwich 0-3 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester* 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 30
Norwich 1-3 *Manchester City*
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester* 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CGS said:


> Dem 2-1's finally letting Curry down. Time for a new strategy bro


Fuck that.

Norwich 1-2 Manchester City
Bournemouth 1-2 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Gameweek 30
Norwich 1-3 Manchester City
Bournemouth 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 Spurs
Leicester 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Norwich 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 Spurs
Leicester 0-1 Newcastle (Rafa to pull off the upset in his debut)


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 Spurs
Leicester 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Norwich 1-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-3 Spurs
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Norwich 1-3 *Manchester City*
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 *Spurs*
*Leicester *2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Norwich 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 *Spurs*
*Leicester *2-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 30 
Norwich 1-2 Manchester City
Bournemouth 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Norwich 0-2 *Manchester City*
Bournemouth 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke *1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 *Spurs*
*Leicester *2-0 Newcastle


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Norwich 0-3 *Manchester City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Swansea*
*Stoke* 2-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-2 *Spurs*
Leicester 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, after today 6 people have 1 point, the rest have 0. Great week so far, everybody.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 30 Scores*​


> STALKER	6
> DeeGuy	6
> Joel	6
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	209
> 
> Seabs	192
> 
> ...


Pretty eh week all around it has to be said. Then again with only 5 games the chances of seeing many guys scoring pretty high was always gonna be low 

Kinda wish I had stuck to my guns though. I originally had Leicester down to win 1-0 but then changed my mind when RAFA came in :hmm:

Mr. Jay-LK has done a decent job in getting himself out of relegation recently too. Good job. On the flip side you need to up your game my defending champ Desecrated! 

*Gameweek 31*


Everton Vs Arsenal
Chelsea Vs West Ham
Crystal Palace Vs Leicester
Watford Vs Stoke
West Brom Vs Norwich
Swansea Vs Aston Villa
Newcastle Vs Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton Vs Liverpool
Manchester City Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Spurs Vs Bournemouth​


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 0-1 *West Ham United
* Crystal Palace 0-2 *Leicester City*
Watford 0-1 *Stoke City*
*West Bromwich Albion* 2-0 Norwich City
*Swansea City* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Everton 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Chelsea 2 Vs West Ham 1
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Leicester 2
Watford 2 Vs Stoke 2
West Brom 1 Vs Norwich 0
Swansea 2 Vs Aston Villa 0
Newcastle 1 Vs Sunderland 0 *Double Points*
Southampton 2 Vs Liverpool 2
Manchester City 2 Vs Manchester United 1 *Double Points*
Spurs 1 Vs Bournemouth 0


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 0-1 Leicester City
Watford 1-1 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 2-0 Norwich City
Swansea City 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Bournemouth


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester City
Watford 1-0 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 0-0 Norwich City
Swansea City 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 0-2 Leicester City *Double Points*
Watford 1-1 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Norwich City
Swansea City 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Bournemouth *Double Points*


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Everton 0-0 Arsenal
Chelsea 0-0 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 0-0 Leicester City
Watford 0-0 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 0-0 Norwich City
Swansea City 0-5 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-0 Sunderland 
Southampton 0-0 Liverpool
Manchester City 0-0 Manchester United 
Tottenham Hotspur 0-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Leicester City*
Watford 0-1 *Stoke City*
*West Bromwich Albion* 2-0 Norwich City
*Swansea City* 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
*Southampton* 2-1 Liverpool
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 0-2 Leicester City
Watford 1-2 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 1-0 Norwich City
Swansea City 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Everton 2 Vs Arsenal 1
Chelsea 2 Vs West Ham 1
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Leicester 1
Watford 2 Vs Stoke 2
West Brom 2 Vs Norwich 0
Swansea 2 Vs Aston Villa 0
Newcastle 1 Vs Sunderland 1 *Double Points*
Southampton 2 Vs Liverpool 3
Manchester City 3 Vs Manchester United 1 *Double Points*
Spurs 2 Vs Bournemouth 0


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 *West Ham United*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Leicester City*
Watford 1-1 Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Norwich City
*Swansea City* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle *3-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester City
Watford 1-2 Stoke City
West Brom 2-1 Norwich City
Swansea City 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool 
Manchester City 2-0 Manchester United 
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester City
Watford 1-2 Stoke City
West Brom 2-1 Norwich City
Swansea City 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Bournemouth

I see the naysayers out there. I know the 2-1 system hasn't shown up the past two weeks but I have faith and the scoring gods will give me my reward.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Curry said:


> Everton 1-2 Arsenal
> Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
> Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester City
> Watford 1-2 Stoke City
> ...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
Watford 0-0 Stoke
*West Brom* 1-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
*Manchester City* 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Spurs* 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
Watford 0-0 Stoke
*West Brom* 2-0 Norwich
*Swansea *1-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle *1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
*Manchester City* 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Tottenham*2-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-3 Leicester
Watford 0-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Spurs 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester
Watford 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Spurs 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2-0 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 4-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Bournemouth


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Leicester*
Watford 1-1 Stoke
*West Brom* 1-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Southampton 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Spurs* 2-0 Bournemouth

I probably would have predicted Everton to get something so I'm not mad that I'm late with these :lelbron3


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fuck yeah, double points for Newcastle/Sunderland 

ositivity


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Fuck yeah, double points for Newcastle/Sunderland
> 
> ositivity


:mckinney

Me too. Only 3 people guessed that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sunderland/Newcastle is no longer double points 

My game my rules :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 31 Results​*


> Punkhead	17
> 
> Mr. Jay-LK	10
> CGS	10
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	219
> 
> Punkhead 199
> 
> ...



Yeah kinda just realised that this gameweek was the last one of March...soooo buh bye bottom three guys. Which also means buh bye to the reigning champ Desecrated. I wonder who will take his crown :Brock

O Hai Punkhead, hows it going :side: 

2 highest score while fucking up on both double pointers (Fucking Rafa). Not bad :side: 

Crazy how only one person predicted a Man U win as well. 

Also big kudos to Mr. Jay-LK who just about managed to survive elimination....but is his time now up?

So yeah we now move on to the final stage of eliminations. Rather than monthly eliminations *the bottom two scores will be eliminated each week*. No more grinding for weeks on end boys

*Gameweek 32 *
Aston Villa Vs Chelsea
Arsenal Vs Watford
Bournemouth Vs Manchester City
Norwich Vs Newcastle *Double Points*
Stoke Vs Swansea
Sunderland Vs West Brom
West Ham Vs Crystal Palace
Liverpool Vs Spurs
Leicester Vs Southampton
Manchester United Vs Everton
​


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

It's been a good run as champion. But there is corruption from as low down as @CGS shaving a point of my totals each week to as high as the directors at British Telecom causing that internet shutdown for a full Tuesday (weekday games, unable to put in predictions) last month.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CGS updated the game within one day...

































... when there's an international break next :haha


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Stoke 2-0 Swansea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

CGS said:


> So yeah we now move on to the final stage of eliminations. Rather than monthly eliminations *the bottom two scores will be eliminated each week*. No more grinding for weeks on end boys


Hmm, so the scores up until this point are irrelevant.

Whoever performs well each week gets to survive and the others get eliminated. So anyone could survive or get eliminated at this point.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, second place! 17 points is my personal record. Still 20 points to CGS, though. Imagine if I hadn't missed the first two weeks.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Slowly sliding towards elimination :mj2


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 32 
Aston Villa 1 Vs Chelsea 2
Arsenal 2 Vs Watford 1
Bournemouth 0 Vs Manchester City 2
Norwich 1 Vs Newcastle 1 *Double Points*
Stoke 2 Vs Swansea 1
Sunderland 1 Vs West Brom 1
West Ham 2 Vs Crystal Palace 0
Liverpool 1 Vs Spurs 2
Leicester 1 Vs Southampton 1
Manchester United 2 Vs Everton 1


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
Sunderland 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Everton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Man City
Norwich 0-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 *Manchester City*
Norwich City 1-1 Newcastle United *Double Points*
*Stoke City* 1-0 Swansea City
Sunderland 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
*West Ham United* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
*Leicester City* 2-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 1-0 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Man City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 3-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-2 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal *3-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Norwich *1-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
*Stoke *2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 *West Brom*
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
*Leicester *2-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 3-2 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Man City
Norwich 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-2 Tottenham
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
Arsenal 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Man City
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
*Stoke *2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Leicester *1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Everton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-1 *Manchester City*
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Stoke 2-2 Swansea
*Sunderland* 2-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Spurs
*Leicester* 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 1-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 West Brom
West Ham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 2-2 Everton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Man City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-2 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 32
Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 *Manchester City*
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
*Stoke* 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland* 1-0 West Brom*
*West Ham* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-1 Spurs
*Leicester* 1-0 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Manchester City
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 0-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester City
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Spurs
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Might get eliminated this week


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
> Arsenal 2-0 Watford
> Bournemouth 1-2 Man City
> Norwich 0-1 Newcastle
> ...


Decent points total for this week. Thank you Liverpool and Tottenham.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 32 Scores*​


> Punkhead	11
> 
> DwayneAustin	10
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	225
> 
> Punkhead 210
> 
> ...




Desecrated said:


> It's been a good run as champion. But there is corruption from as low down as @CGS shaving a point of my totals each week to as high as the directors at British Telecom causing that internet shutdown for a full Tuesday (weekday games, unable to put in predictions) last month.


No conspiracy here my friend. You just weren't good enough. Embrace your shitty self ositivity 

Also Punkhead stop scoring high pls :side: 

Anyway we say buh bye to Mr. Jay-LK and STALKER as things really get tight for those at the bottom end of the table. Predict carefully boys 

*Gameweek 33*
West Ham Vs Arsenal
Aston Villa Vs Bournemouth
Crystal Palace vs Norwich
Southampton Vs Newcastle
Swansea Vs Chelsea
Watford Vs Everton
Manchester City Vs West Brom
Sunderland Vs Leicester
Liverpool Vs Stoke
Spurs Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace Vs Everton​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Getting closer, still got some time. Even if I don't win, that's a debut to remember. If only I hadn't missed the first two weeks, I might have actually been there on top.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Everton
Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-2 Stoke
Spurs 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

It's been a decent enough debut boys.

I guaran-damn-tee that I'll be in the main event next year.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Norwich
*Southampton* 3-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-1 *Chelsea*
Watford 0-0 Everton
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Spurs* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 West Brom 
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester 
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Spurs 1-1 Man United
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 3-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 0-1 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Spurs 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Everton
Manchester City 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Spurs 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 2-2 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Spurs 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 33
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-2 Norwich
Southampton 0-1 *Newcastle*
Swansea 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Watford* 2-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 *Leicester*
Liverpool 2-1 *Stoke*
Spurs 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

West Ham 2-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 0-1 Everton
Manchester City 3-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 1-2 Stoke
Spurs 2-1 Manchester United 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
*Southampton *3-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Watford *2-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Spurs* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*West Ham* 2-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-1 *Bournemouth*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Norwich*
*Southampton* 3-1 Newcastle
Swansea 2-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Spurs* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 3-1 Norwich
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Everton
Manchester City 4-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Spurs 2-0 Manchester United 
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Everton
Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Spurs 1-1 Manchester United 
Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 *Bournemouth*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
*Southampton *2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Everton
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 *Leicester*
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
*Spurs* 3-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead :hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 33 scores​


> Punkhead	16
> 
> Destiny	14
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> CGS	233
> 
> Punkhead 226
> 
> ...


:hmm: :hmm: :hmm: :hmm: :hmm: :hmm:

What a score from Destiny who managed to save himself from certain elimination while also making it much easier for himself to go even further now. 

Unfortunately that did come at the expense of Foreshadowed who we now have to save goodbye too along with Rugrat. 

Roll on the next gameweek....and it's a pretty huge one. Loads of double point matches too so for those at the bottom predict very carefully. 

Also if you reckon you may change your score after the weekend set of games I suggest you just do two separate posts (something along the lines of Sat - Mon & Tues - Thurs), *DO NOT EDIT YOUR ORIGINAL POSTS*

*Gameweek 34*
Norwich vs Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton Vs Southampton
Manchester United Vs Aston Villa
Newcastle Vs Swansea
West Brom Vs Watford
Chelsea Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth Vs Liverpool
Leicester Vs West Ham *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs Crystal Palace
Stoke Vs Spurs
Newcastle Vs Manchester City
West Ham Vs Watford
Liverpool Vs Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United Vs Crystal Palace
Arsenal Vs West Brom
​


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3rd bottom Jesus Christ bama4


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice. I like where this is going


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Part 1: The Weekend (the rest will be in a separate post)

*Norwich* 3-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 *Swansea*
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Leicester* 1-0 West Ham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bollocks to splitting the posts.

Norwich 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-1 West Ham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Spurs
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Norwich 1-2 Sunderland 
Everton 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 1-1 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace


Stoke 0-1 Spurs
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Norwich 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 *Swansea*
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-1 West Ham *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 *Spurs*
Newcastle 0-2* Manchester City*
*West Ham* 2-0 Watford
*Liverpool *2-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 2-2 West Ham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-1 Spurs
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
West Ham 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-0 Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Might have to start being tactical and copy all of Punkheads scores so we score the same each week :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> Unfortunately that did come at the expense of Foreshadowed who we now have to *save* goodbye *too* along with Rugrat.












Norwich 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-1 *Swansea*
West Brom 0-0 Watford
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-1 West Ham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 *Spurs*
Newcastle 1-2 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 2-0 Watford
*Liverpool* 3-0 Everton *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal *3-0 West Brom


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Norwich 1-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Manchester United 4-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 West Ham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Spurs
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
West Ham 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 34*
*Norwich* 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 2-1 Swansea
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-3 *Liverpool*
*Leicester* 1-0 West Ham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-2 *Spurs*
Newcastle 0-1 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 3-1 Watford
*Liverpool* 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 0-0 Watford
Chelsea 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 1-0 West Ham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Spurs
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham 3-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

First part. 

*Norwich* 2-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 3-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Leicester *2-0 West Ham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-2 West Ham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-1 Spurs
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

CGS said:


> Might have to start being tactical and copy all of Punkheads scores so we score the same each week :brodgers


What a shit week for me. Now I wish you had copied my picks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> What a shit week for me. Now I wish you had copied my picks.


DEM super Sunday scores 

:Brock


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Part 2: Monday-Thursday

Stoke 1-2 *Spurs*
Newcastle 0-3 *Manchester City*
*West Ham* 2-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Second part.

Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City*
West Ham 1-1 Watford
*Liverpool* 1-0 Everton *Double Points*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man City* 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-2 *Southampton*
Bournemouth 1-1 Chelsea
*Liverpool *3-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Leicester *1-0 Swansea
*Spurs *3-0 West Brom


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I dunno if I'm even still in this...

Sure he will update within a day when there's an international break and no need to rush, but when there's a quick turn around he's no where to be seen


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Man City 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-3 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 3-1 West Brom

Fuck the system.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 2-1 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-3 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Spurs 3-0 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'M OUT!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Man City* 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-1 *Southampton*
Bournemouth 1-1 Chelsea
*Liverpool *2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
*Leicester* 1-0 Swansea
*Spurs *2-1 West Brom


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Man City* 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-1 *Southampton*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Leicester* 1-0 Swansea
*Spurs* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34 results*​


> CGS	19
> Even Flow	19
> 
> DeeGuy	17
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	252
> 
> Punkhead 238
> 
> ...


@Joel









At least you don't have to worry about posting some predictions this week buddy. Thanks for the tears though, taste sweet :Brock. 

Curry abandoning his formula :wee-bey

And we say goodbye to the season 1 champ too who after a good effort just couldn't maintain the form to go any further. Good stuff Destiny. 

In any case it's getting tight down there now. 2 more rounds of eliminations to go! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
Leicester 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 West Brom


​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That last minute Bournemouth goal cost me 2pts and that Coutinho goal cost me 4pts :cry

Manchester City 1-1 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-2 *Southampton*
Bournemouth 2-2 Chelsea
*Liverpool* 3-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
*Spurs* 3-0 West Brom


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Almost forgot about this, sorry if I'm too late for the City/Stoke game

Man City 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-3 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Leicester 0-1 Swansea
Spurs 3-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 35 results*​


> CGS	6
> 
> Curry	4
> Demon Hunter	4
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	258
> 
> Punkhead 242
> 
> ...


And we say goodbye to three more guys. If only Dee Guy had predicted the Manchester City score 20 mins earlier :mj2

Pretty standard set of results in any case. Pretty much everyone lost points on spurs 

In any case one more week of eliminations before the final few guys battling it out for the title. A good chance to get a few more points before the double pointer final week. 

*Gameweek 36*
Everton Vs Bournemouth
Newcastle Vs Crystal Palace
Stoke Vs Sunderland
Watford Vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs West Ham
Arsenal Vs Norwich
Swansea Vs Liverpool
Manchester United Vs Leicester *Double Points*
Southampton Vs Manchester City
Chelsea Vs Spurs *Double Points*
​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Clutch 1pt performance :trips5

Finished Top 7 and I'm happy with that

Next year will be different tho :kobe5


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been an honor competing with you gentlemen. Thank you.


That title will be mine next season :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
Watford 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Leicester *Double Points*
Southampton 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everton 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
Watford 3-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-2 Leicester *Double Points*
Southampton 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 1-3 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Everton* 2-1 Bournemouth 
*Newcastle* 2-0 Crystal Palace 
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland 
*Watford* 2-0 Aston Villa 
*West Brom* 2-1 West Ham 
*Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich City 
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool 
Manchester United 1-1 Leicester *Double Points* 
Southampton 0-2 *Manchester City *
Chelsea 1-2 *Spurs* *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Everton* 3-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 2-0 Sunderland
*Watford* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-3 *West Ham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 *Liverpool*
Manchester United 0-0 Leicester *Double Points*
Southampton 0-1 *Manchester City*
Chelsea 1-2 *Spurs* *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Sunderland
Watford 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh well.

Swansea 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-1 Leicester *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Chelsea 1-2 Spurs *Double Points**


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs missing half the game week and already has more points that some guys :moyes1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 36 scores​*


> Demon Hunter	15
> 
> CGS	13
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> CGS	271
> 
> Punkhead 248
> 
> ...


And we are down to the fantastic final four. We say goodbye to Even Flow and Curry (Maybe should have stuck with dem 2-1's Curry :side:

Good for Demon Hunter too going through the bottom two to leapfrogging Seabs into third place. 

Speaking of Seabs I have to give a shoutout to him, This is the third year ive done this and to date (aside Punkhead this year) he's the only person to never actually be eliminated ositivity..... if only he could shake DAT ARSENAL MENTALITY and actually go on to win the thing :brodgers

So eliminations are over and we head into the final 2 gameweeks. As you guys know (or should know by now) every game in the final gameweek is worth double points so this is a good gameweek to push yourself up the table. 

So boys....may the best man win :Brock

*Gameweek 37*
Norwich Vs Manchester United
Aston Villa Vs Newcastle
Bournemouth Vs West Brom
Crystal Palace Vs Stoke
Sunderland Vs Chelsea
West Ham Vs Swansea
Leicester Vs Everton
Spurs Vs Southampton
Liverpool Vs Watford
Manchester City Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Norwich Vs Watford
Sunderland Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Top 4 Trophy again. yay.

Norwich 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-1 Newcastle
Bournemouth 1-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Liverpool 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Norwich 1-0 Watford
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points**


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Norwich 0-1 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Chelsea
*West Ham* 2-0 Swansea
*Leicester* 1-0 Everton
*Spurs* 2-1 Southampton
*Liverpool* 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United* *Double Points*
*Norwich* 2-0 Watford
Sunderland 0-1 *Everton*
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Top 4! Woooooooo!

Norwich 1-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
Bournemouth 1-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Stoke*
Sunderland 0-1 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Swansea
*Leicester* 1-0 Everton
*Spurs* 1-0 Southampton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Watford
*Manchester City* 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Norwich* 2-1 Watford
Sunderland 0-1 *Everton*
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-1 Newcastle
Bournemouth 1-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-0 Everton
Spurs 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Norwich 1-0 Watford
Sunderland 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 37 Scores*​


> Demon Hunter	16
> 
> Seabs	13
> Punkhead	13
> CGS	13​


*Updated Table*​


> CGS	284
> 
> Punkhead 261
> 
> ...


Decent scores all around going into the final gameweek.

Speaking of the final gameweek like i've say numerous times before, in this gameweek *every single game will be worth double points. *

On the final note it's been a pleasure playing with you men and let's go out with a bang. Good luck guys.

*Gameweek 38* 
Arsenal Vs Aston Villa
Chelsea Vs Leicester
Everton Vs Norwich
Manchester United Vs Bournemouth
Newcastle Vs Spurs
Southampton Vs Crystal Palace
Stoke Vs West Ham
Swansea Vs Manchester City
Watford Vs Sunderland
West Brom Vs Liverpool​


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Second time in a row in the final gameweek. Not bad. 

*Arsenal* 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
*Everton* 2-1 Norwich
*Manchester United *1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 *Spurs*
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Watford *1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 3-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 0-1 *Leicester*
*Everton* 2-0 Norwich
*Manchester United* 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 *Spurs*
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 *West Ham*
Swansea 0-2 *Manchester City*
Watford 1-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
Everton 1-0 Norwich
Manchester United 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 0-2 Manchester City
Watford 0-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *4-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
*Everton *2-1 Norwich
*Manchester United* 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 *Spurs*
*Southampton *2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
*Swansea *2-1 Manchester City
*Watford *2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 38 results*

Seabs	20
Demon Hunter	20

CGS	12

Punkhead	10​
*Final League Standing​*









*1. CGS	296*

*2. Demon Hunter	280
3. Seabs	276*
*4. Punkhead 271*

*ELIMINATED – April Week 5	*
Even Flow	235
Curry	234

*ELIMINATED - April Week 4* 
DwayneAustin	222
DeeGuy	222
Ali Dia	219

*ELIMINATED – April Week 3	*
Joel	217
Destiny	213

*ELIMINATED – April Week 2	*
Foreshadowed	195
Rugrat	190

*ELIMINATED - April Week 1* 
Mr. Jay-LK	183
STALKER	182

*ELIMINATED - March	*
Berlino	172
Cliffy	166
Desecrated	162

*ELIMINATED - February	*
CamillePunk	130
Liam Miller	126
ABK	109

*ELIMINATED - January* 
Saint Dick	108
BMFozzy	106
legendkiller316	106

*ELIMINATED - December	*
Renegade	96
I Came To Play	90

*ELIMINATED - November* 
The Monster	72
united_07	71
Vader	70
Baxter	64

*ELIMINATED - October	*
Roy Mustang	49
Bkb Hulk	48
Green Light	37
TheFlyingGoat	36

*ELIMINATED - September* 
The Free Man	29
Marty	21
Andre	21
Fanjawi	20
Daniil Vycheslav	19
Redd Foxx	19
Flux	9
The Masked One 6
Nov	3
Flumpnugget	3
Jaxx	2



Congratulations to me!!! 










Once again thank you to everyone who took part in this and made it worthwhile. Good showing from my fellow final four @Demon Hunter@Punkhead & @seabs. Well done to both Seabs & Demon hunter for making it to the final round again (Seabs with dat Arsenal mentality though) and well done to Punkhead for making it so far on his first run, especially considering he started a few weeks later than the rest of us. 

I look forward to seeing you guys back in September and if anyone has any ideas/twists on ways in which to do this differently do let me know 

​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats CGS and thanks for running this every year


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats, CGS, well deserved victory. The last week wasn't very successful for me, but I'm still glad I finished in the top 4. I'm definitely coming back next season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Next Year will be my year.
@CGS if you want a coloured username for running and winning this then drop me a PM.*


----------

